# mit 35 zu alt?



## Stubatzel (16. September 2013)

Hi, 

ich bin 35  und habe im Frühjahr mit MTB angefangen. Hatte mir erst nen Kupferkopf 3 gekauft,  Monate später verkauft und auf ein Strive 8.0 gewechselt. 

Mir macht das technische tierisch Spass, ich übe so oft es eben neben Kind / Beruf geht den Trackstand (ca. 30Sek bis jetzt) Bunny Hop (ca. 20cm) Wheelie (ca. 10 Meter) und Manual (0 Meter  ) Soweit so gut, allerdings stellen sich mittlerweile die Erfolge nicht mehr so ein wie gewünscht. Ich erwische mich oft wie ich jedesmal den gleichen Fehler mache. Gerade beim Wheelie und Bunny Hop. Bin ich zu alt? Wird das noch was oder ist es nur ne Zeit bzw. Übungssache? Sind noch andere hier die im gehobenen Alter angefangen haben und jetzt von sich sagen können das sie diese 4 Grunddinge beherrschen?


----------



## shibby68 (16. September 2013)

Find das Alter nicht störend. Warum machst du das ganze? Macht es dir Spass? Wenn ja alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (16. September 2013)

Ich bin wohl auch noch so ein Gestörter, bin aber auch erst 34. 

Mit dem BunnyHop plage ich mich seit über einem Jahr rum.
Es wird ganz langsam immer besser.
Wheelie...2-3 Meter wenn überhaupt
Manual...0 Meter
Trackstand...keine Ahnung...bis die Ampel wieder grün wird. Klappt aber auch nicht immer.
Dafür kann ich aber nen Endo. 

Zeitlich habe ich ebenfalls nicht die Möglichkeiten eines Schülers, oder Studenten.
Aber der Spaß ist entscheidend und ich fühle mich nicht gut, wenn ich nicht jeden Tag wenigstens ne kleine Runde aufm Radl unterwegs war.


----------



## ventizm (16. September 2013)

einfach nicht verkopfen. wenn ich diese "bin ich zu alt"-frage höre, fällt mir immer dieser eine kerl ein... wie hieß er gleich? wolfgang? keine ahnung... hab leider auch keinen link zur hand.
  @4mate zauber doch mal den link her.


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2013)

Das höre ich in meinen Kursen auch immer mal wieder mit dem Alter  Dem Gehirn ist es egal, ob Du 30 oder 65 bist, die Fähigkeit neue Bewegungen zu lernen bleibt gleich! Ab 30 ändert sich neuobiologisch gesehen die Risiko-/Gefahreneinschätzung, sodass man nicht mehr wie mit 20 ohne Gedanken an mögliche Folgen herunterstürzt, aber sowas kann man mit Technik & Erfahrung ausgleichen! Es ist ein gutes Gefühl neues zu lernen! Und der Bunny Hop erweitert den fahrtechnischen Horizont enorm, zum Beispiel in Sachen Linienwahl etc.! 

Also bleib am Ball und übe weiter viel Technik!


----------



## Stubatzel (16. September 2013)

Ob es mir Spass macht? Oh ja und wie 

Ist einfach geil wenn was klappt und noch viel geiler wenn man das anwendet aufm Trail. Hab mich gestern so richtig schön aufs Steissbein gelegt beim Wheelie auf Asphalt üben (ja der Sweet Spot ist nicht sehr gross). Die Gefahreneinschätzung ist schon anders als wenn man 15 oder 20 ist, das merke ich jedesmal, das nervt. Lohnt es sich ein Trialbike zu organisieren um damit zu üben oder versaut man sich damit den MTB Stil?

oh, und was ist ein Endo?


----------



## Hike_O (16. September 2013)

Stubatzel schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich ein Trialbike zu organisieren um damit zu üben oder versaut man sich damit den MTB Stil?
> 
> oh, und was ist ein Endo?


 
Ein Dirt/Streetbike könnte evtl. schon reichen für die paar Tricks.

Endo = Hinterrad hochziehen (ich nenne es mal Vorübung zum Umsetzen des HR)


----------



## Pace39 (16. September 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das höre ich in meinen Kursen auch immer mal wieder mit dem Alter  Dem Gehirn ist es egal, ob Du 30 oder 65 bist, die Fähigkeit neue Bewegungen zu lernen bleibt gleich!



Das stimmt so nicht, die Bewegungsfähigkeit + Feinmotorik nimmt mit dem Alter ab und deshalb ist es nicht egal ob ich einen Bewegungsablauf mit 16 oder 65 lerne. Die Vernetzung wird zwar im Kleinhirn gebildet, der Input über den Bewegungsapparat befähigt es aber erst dazu sonst könnte man es auch im Stand erlernen. Die körperliche Anpassung des Bewegungsapparates bekommt man in jungen Jahren auch wesentlich schneller und besser hin als im Alter.

Grüße Chris


----------



## 4mate (16. September 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> einfach nicht verkopfen. wenn ich diese "bin ich zu alt"-frage höre, fällt mir immer dieser eine kerl ein... wie hieß er gleich? wolfgang? keine ahnung... hab leider auch keinen link zur hand.
> @_4mate_ zauber doch mal den link her.


Was für einen Link?  Gib Stichwort(e)


----------



## RobG301 (16. September 2013)

Man ist nie zu alt!

Ich kenne 50jährige, die mit ihrem schon leicht betagten Radon Swoop mich noch Staub schlucken lassen und am Berg oben auf mich mit nem Lächeln warten!

Das kommt immer auf die persönliche Fitness an und wie sicher man sich fühlt! Wenn ich wüsste, dass ich icht mehr richtig reagieren könnte, würde ich es dran geben!


----------



## ventizm (16. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Was für einen Link?  Gib Stichwort(e)


 mtb, "freeride", alter mann, vermutlich namens wolfgang, video. 


jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht. ich dachte du hast so was immer sofort zur hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (16. September 2013)

Ist mir unbekannt und interessiert mich NULL

Nicht alles glauben, was irgendwelche Schnullis tippen


----------



## Stubatzel (16. September 2013)

hey hey, also 50, 65 oder alter mann bin ich ja nun doch nicht oO

also nen "endo" schaffe ich eigtl. auch, übe das öfter mal zum spitzkehren. so 45 bis 60 grad komm ich damit rum, leider hab ich aber auch da ne Schokoladenseite und der Untergrund muss passen. Wie lange habt ihr so gebraucht bis die o.g. Grundtricks standen?


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. September 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> mtb, "freeride", alter mann, vermutlich namens wolfgang, video.
> 
> 
> jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht. ich dachte du hast so was immer sofort zur hand.



Meinst du evtl. Stephan Mangelsdorff?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOgFHRwnnd8"]Schneller alter Mann - Stephan Mangelsdorff - UCI Downhill Worldchampion 2010 Masters 50+ - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Hike_O (16. September 2013)

Der Typ evtl.? Ist aber ein Werner, kein Wolfgang.



shurikn schrieb:


> Der fährt auch noch mit 70 wetten? Biker4Life:  entspannt & locker on Vimeo


 
Edit: war  zu langsam und dann auch noch falsch gewickelt...

Ansonsten zur letztgestellten Frage: Einen Schokofuß zu haben ist normal.
Zur dauer kann ich nicht viel sagen, weil noch nichts so sitzt, dass ich damit zufrieden sein könnte.


----------



## Pace39 (16. September 2013)

Hier werden mal wieder Äpfel und Birnen durcheinander geworfen. Wer sein Leben lang schon auf dem Rad sitzt wird auch mit 50 den Berg runterheizen können wenn die Fitness erhalten bleibt, da koordinative Prozesse im Gegensatz zu kognitiven nicht verlernt werden. Die körperliche Anpassung fand über die Jahre ebenfalls statt, so schnell wie in der Jungend wird er trotzdem nicht sein, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Wenn sich aber jemand mit 50 aufs Rad setzt und dies lernen will wird es eben schwieriger und nicht nur weil man die Gefahr anders einschätzt.

Grüße Chris


----------



## ventizm (16. September 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Der Typ evtl.? Ist aber ein Werner, kein Wolfgang.


 ja genau den meinte ich. kann das video grad nicht mit ton hören, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat er auch erst sehr spät angefangen "richtig" mtb zu fahren.

der kerl aus dem ersten video zählt definitiv nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulslight (16. September 2013)

@Pace39: wie kommst du zu dieser erkenntnis, meines wissens ist es em gehirn wirklich egal wie alt man ist, und was die feinmotorik angeht, ist auch das trainingssache und wir mit zunehmendem alter gern vernachlässigt, weil man alles "überlebensnotwendige" bereits beherrscht. beobachte nur mal ein baby oder kleinkind wieviele stunden es damit verbringt eine bewegung zu erlernen. wenn man als erwachsener genauso viel zeit investiert, dann funktioniert das auch genauso gut. heisst also, bei einem erwachsenen ist hauptsächlich zeit und motivation das problem und nicht das lernvermögen.

gruß


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2013)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, die Bewegungsfähigkeit + Feinmotorik nimmt mit dem Alter ab und deshalb ist es nicht egal ob ich einen Bewegungsablauf mit 16 oder 65 lerne.



Ich beziehe mich auch nur auf das Gehirn und die Unterschiede ab 30 aufwärts  Dann hängt es natürlich von einem individuell ab, ob man seinen Körper fit hält, am Schreibtisch und dann nur auf dem Bike sitzen ist da sicherlich nicht förderlich, hehe.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. September 2013)

Stubatzel schrieb:


> ich bin 35  und habe im Frühjahr mit MTB angefangen. ...
> 
> Mir macht das technische tierisch Spass, ... Soweit so gut, allerdings stellen sich mittlerweile die Erfolge nicht mehr so ein wie gewünscht. Ich erwische mich oft wie ich jedesmal den gleichen Fehler mache. ... Bin ich zu alt? Wird das noch was oder ist es nur ne Zeit bzw. Übungssache? Sind noch andere hier die im gehobenen Alter angefangen haben ...?


Aber klar doch. Ich bin gerade doppelt so alt geworden wie du. Angefangen habe ich mit 68 mit einem Fahrtechnik-Nachmittag. Das machte so Spaß, dass ich mir ein neues Bike gekauft habe. Vorher hatte ich auch schon eins. Das brauchte ich aber nur dazu, um meinen Hund bei seinen Ausflügen begleiten zu können.

Rad gefahren bin ich allerdings all die Jahre zuvor auch relativ viel.
Es kommt bei der Bikerei darauf an, Spaß an Bewegung und Koordinationsproblemen zu haben. Und da sind die fahrtechnischen Übungen gerade recht. Tempo ist nicht mehr so der Reißer. Dazu gab es im Leben schon zu viele Stürze der verschiedensten Art.

Die Fortschritte beim Lernen sind nicht proportional zur Übungsintensität oder Häufigkeit. Es geht tatsächlich schrittweise mit Aha-Erlebnissen ("Quantensprüngen"). Eine ganze Weile verkämpft man sich an einer Bewegung. Es geht nicht vorwärts. Nach einer Pause kann es dann passieren, dass man schlagartig die Bewegung stark verbessert ausführt. Ich halte auch das intensive Visualisieren der geplanten Bewegung im Kopfkino für sehr förderlich.
Auch ein Trainingstagebuch hat sich sehr gut ausgewirkt. Das Lerntempo ist aber sehr deutlich langsamer als in der Jugend, z.B. beim Turnen.

Ich habe mit 64 aus Interesse an den Lernvorgängen angefangen, auf einem Einrad zu üben. Nach einem viertel Jahr konnte ich akzeptabel darauf fahren. Das Nachbarmädchen, vielleicht acht Jahre alt, hat dieselbe Fertigkeit in zwei Stunden gelernt. Damit muss man sich abfinden.

Krafttraining ist ausgesprochen hilfreich. Man muss aber sehr darauf achten, das sich Sehnen und Bänder langsamer und Gelenke deutlich langsamer an die Belastungen anpassen. Der Vorteil bei Biken ist aber gerade die geringe Belastung der Gelenke und der Bänder. Auch sind die Bewegungen nicht hektisch und ausladend. Das Gegenbeispiel wäre der Schlagballweitwurf o.ä.. Da kann man sich gut selbst verletzen. Probleme gibt es deswegen beim Bunny-Hop. Da ist die Rückwärtsbewegung schon belastend. Der Rest ist fast immer Kopfsache, z.B. den sweet spot beim Wheelie bewusst zu überschreiten. 
Mir machen vor allem Trails Spaß. Inzwischen beginne ich mit dem Versetzen des Hinterrades. Es sind die kleinen Fortschritte, über die man sich freuen kann. Und die kommen bestimmt. Und sie summieren sich!

Hier z.B. eine kleine Übungseinheit vom letzten Jahr. (PW ist mein alias)

Vor vier Wochen bin in in Osternohe die Blue Line auf Anhieb ohne zu stoppen hinunter gefahren. Hat saumäßig Spaß gemacht. 

Natürlich geht es immer schneller abwärts, aber mit 35 hat man noch mächtig viel vor sich. Ride on!


----------



## Stubatzel (16. September 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Aber klar doch. Ich bin gerade doppelt so alt geworden wie du. Angefangen habe ich mit 68 mit einem Fahrtechnik-Nachmittag. Das machte so Spaß, dass ich mir ein neuer Bike gekauft habe. Vorher hatte ich auch schon eins. Das brauchte ich aber nur dazu, um meinen Hund bei seinen Ausflügen begleiten zu können.
> 
> Rad gefahren bin ich allerdings all die Jahre zuvor auch relativ viel.
> Es kommt bei der Bikerei darauf an, Spaß an Bewegung und Koordinationsproblemen zu haben. Und da sind die fahrtechnischen Übungen gerade recht. Tempo ist nicht mehr so der Reißer. Dazu gab es im Leben schon zu viele Stürze der verschiedensten Art.
> ...



DANKE! Das motiviert


----------



## Pace39 (16. September 2013)

soulslight schrieb:


> @Pace39: wie kommst du zu dieser erkenntnis, meines wissens ist es em gehirn wirklich egal wie alt man ist,



Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass das Gehirn zu alt ist, lese am besten nochmals meinen Beitrag Nr.8 oben. 

Grüße Chris


----------



## Schoasdromme (16. September 2013)

@TE
Also nun mal im Ernst, mit 35 solltest du schon etwas vernünftiger sein.
Du bist definitiv zu alt für sowas! Überlass das lieber den jungen Menschen!


----------



## willi67 (16. September 2013)

Hai auch,
das ist aber nich Dein ernst oder????

Ich bin 46 und habe heuer gemeinsam mit meinem 18jährigen Sohn angefangen mit Downhill. Wir waren bis heute schon 16mal in Leogang, bzw. Saalbach unterwegs. Nach wie vor fahren wir gemeinsam, da wir i.e. auf dem selben level fahren. Klar hat es schon ein paar Abflüge gegeben, ist aber alles mit kleineren Blessuren abgegangen => am nächsten Wochenende gleich wieder in den Bikepark. 

OK, wohne in Tirol und fahre seit Jahren Hardtail und das bergab auch nicht ganz langsam. Im Winter ist Skifahren + Skitouren (ca. 80.000 hm) angesagt. Da kannst gerne mal kommen und ich zeig dir, was man mit 46 auf den Bretteln alles anstellen kann.

Downhill find ich als Ergänzung echt klasse und ich kann nur jedem empfehlen das zu machen, was ihm Spass macht, egal welches Alter!!!

Hawideri
Willi


----------



## cmi (16. September 2013)

Stubatzel schrieb:


> Hi,
> Mir macht das technische tierisch Spass, ich übe so oft es eben neben Kind / Beruf geht den Trackstand (ca. 30Sek bis jetzt) Bunny Hop (ca. 20cm) Wheelie (ca. 10 Meter) und Manual (0 Meter  ) Soweit so gut, allerdings stellen sich mittlerweile die Erfolge nicht mehr so ein wie gewünscht. Ich erwische mich oft wie ich jedesmal den gleichen Fehler mache. Gerade beim Wheelie und Bunny Hop. Bin ich zu alt? Wird das noch was oder ist es nur ne Zeit bzw. Übungssache? Sind noch andere hier die im gehobenen Alter angefangen haben und jetzt von sich sagen können das sie diese 4 Grunddinge beherrschen?



ich bin fast in deinem alter und kann nix davon  ich mach für mich das radfahren aber auch nicht an irgendwelchen zeiten, zentimetern oder dergleichen fest, sondern daran, dass ich mich am ende der tour gut fühle. wenn ich das rad mal irgendwo über nen baumstamm heben muss, wo andere drüberhüpfen.. ja mein gott, dann ist das halt so. ich fahr vermutlich auch vorsichtiger, als ich das vor 15 jahren gemacht hätte, aber das kommt auch mit dem berufsleben und familie - da macht es sich nicht so gut, wenn man erstmal nen monat (keine ahnung wie lang das dauert) mit ner kaputten schulter ausfällt, bloß weil man irgendwo schnell runterwollte.

man ist keine 20 mehr, das ist klar. aber 35 ist doch nun nicht wirklich ein alter mensch :| vielleicht etwas weniger verkopfen und panik schieben  sieh es positiv: du kannst schon ne ganze menge und mit übung wird da auch mehr drauß.


----------



## dre (16. September 2013)

Mit 35 zu alt?   

Ich bin auch schon ein alter Sack, so fast 50, baue mir gerade ein 601 auf und werde es in der kommenden Saison wieder so richtig krachen lassen, da es einfach total Spaß macht.

Leider muss ich aber aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, Brüche heilen etwas langsamer (einen 2m Drop irgendwie falsch angegangen), als noch vor 20 Jahren. Aber sie heilen. Und das zählt.
Also los, auf das Bike und Spaß haben.


----------



## rehhofer (17. September 2013)

_mit 35 zu alt?_

Selbst wenn das ein Zahlendreher wäre ist die Aussage falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (17. September 2013)

frage ungleich aussage


----------



## kordesh (17. September 2013)

zwar ne andere Sportart, aber wenn ich das Thema Alter in Verbindung mit Sport höre, muss ich immer an Victor denken:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIDuyMIGqGs"]Victor Earhart - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. September 2013)

Komisch, 35 scheint ein Alter zu sein, in dem man bezogen auf Fahrtechnik so eine Art Torschlusspanik ausprägt, war bei mir vor 13 Jahren auch so. Da habe ich auch einen ganzen Sommer lang verbissen auf unserem Rasen Wheelies, Manual, Bunny Hop... u.s.w. trainiert, anstatt einfach zu fahren und Spass zu haben.

Heute, mit 48 fahre ich einfach just for fun Downhill und habe mächtig Spass daran. Dabei ist es mir völlig egal, ob ich das Hinterrad versetzen -,oder einen Manual kann.

Die Feinmotorik trainiert sich nur dann, wenn man so oft wie möglich auf dem Bike sitzt und fährt und das ist, zumindest bei mir, das Hauptproblem.
Durch meine Selbstständigkeit komme ich im Jahr so oft dazu wirklich in Parks zu biken, wie ein in z.B. Winterberg wohnender Schüler in einer Woche.

Aber dennoch, so langsam steigert man sich, auch im "hohen Alter" und es macht einfach Spaß, auch -oder gerade ohne den Zwang fahrtechnisch irgend etwas reißen zu müssen.


----------



## Stubatzel (17. September 2013)

also versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will nicht aus "Zwang" irgendwelche tricks können. Ich will sie einfach können weils spass macht, cool aussieht und einfach das Trailleben erheblich versüsst. Ich möchte wo andere verkrampft sich an einem Baumstamm aus den Klickies lösen um dann das Bike drüberzuheben einfach drüberspringen, am besten noch als 180 damit ich noch winken kann


----------



## 4mate (17. September 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/74449652"]Trial Trails on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. September 2013)

Stubatzel schrieb:


> also versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will nicht aus "Zwang" irgendwelche tricks können. Ich will sie einfach können weils spass macht, cool aussieht und einfach das Trailleben erheblich versüsst. Ich möchte wo andere verkrampft sich an einem Baumstamm aus den Klickies lösen um dann das Bike drüberzuheben einfach drüberspringen, am besten noch als 180 damit ich noch winken kann



Jedem das Seine und wenn es dir Spaß macht, dann los. 

Dein Alter ist dabei unerheblich, evtl. brauchst du je nach Zeitaufwand ein bisschen mehr Geduld, aber wie heißt es doch: Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## R.C. (17. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> [...]



Akrigg hat nicht mit 30 _begonnen_ Rad zu fahren. 

Das Problem mit dem Alter ist halt, dass man einerseits laenger zum lernen und ueben braucht und andererseits weniger Zeit hat als als Kind bzw. Jugendlicher. Das muss man halt akzeptieren


----------



## kingfrett (17. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Alter ist halt, dass man einerseits laenger zum lernen und ueben braucht und andererseits weniger Zeit hat als als Kind bzw. Jugendlicher. Das muss man halt akzeptieren



Dazu kommt noch, daß man sich ggF von wesentlich mehr schlechten Angewohnheiten verabschieden muß, die man mit 20 noch gar keine Zeit hatte sich zuzulegen.


----------



## Lenilein (17. September 2013)

Bin mittlerweile 46, downhill geht immer noch.
Es zahlt sich halt aus, sich fit zu halten, bei mir insbesondere seit einer HWS - OP vor paar Jahren.
Wenn`s mich richtig legt, dauert`s mit der Heilung inzwischen etwas länger hab ich gemerkt, ansonsten sehe ich bei mir noch keinen Grund damit auf zu hören. Vorsichtiger wird man ja normalerweise sowieso ( Job, Familie ).
( ein Filmchen vom letzten Bikepark - Besuch im Forumprofil ).

Gruß an alle, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (17. September 2013)

Cooles 601 hast du da  Aber für die M4 gibts auch passende Discs 

btw. Ich bin fast 32 und hab letztes Jahr meine ersten Schritte in Richtung Downhill gemacht. Hat wunderbar funktioniert. Bin mir sicher das es mit 35 auch noch geht ^^ Das Schöne am älter werden ist, dass man viel entspannter wird. Ich muss den 20 jährigen im Park nix beweisen. Meistens sind sie schneller oder springen die größeren Doubles und Drops, aber so what?


----------



## delicious (17. September 2013)

Es gibt einen "ZEIT WISSEN Ratgeber: Lernen", bei dem geht es, unter anderem, um folgendes Thema:



> Bewegung â Wie man mit 30 oder 50 neue Sportarten erlernt



Gibts hier: http://shop.zeit.de/product/4931-ZEIT-WISSEN-Ratgeber-Lernen/663-ZEIT-Wissen-Ratgeber

Wer sich fÃ¼r eine eher wissenschaftliche Seite interessiert, ist wirklich interessant ...

Der Grundtenor ist, dass man natÃ¼rlich in jedem Alter noch prinzipiell Neues lernen kann. Die Herangehensweisen unterscheiden sich halt, so lernen gesetzere Menschen besser, wenn sie die Sachen mehr verkopfen und sich klar machen, wofÃ¼r brauche ich dies oder das. Bei jÃ¼ngeren lÃ¤uft es eher spielerisch und mit Trial & Error.


----------



## klettermax81 (17. September 2013)

Also wenn ich mir hier die Berichte durchlese bekomme ich mit meinen 32 Jahren stellenweise echt Angst was erst passiert wenn ich 35 bin!
Da schein ja irgend ein Schalter umgelegt zu werden der mir sagt ich kann nicht mehr Biken gehen und ich lerne nichts mehr.

Verstehe nicht wie man sich da mit 35 überhaupt Gedanken drüber machen muss!

Einfach Biken gehen und gut ist, und wenn ich morgen Abend wieder von nem 50 Jährigen versägt werde habe ich Respekt und Denke wenn ich so alt bin wie du schaffe ich das auch


----------



## böser_wolf (18. September 2013)

mann mann
fragen gibts
ich bin 49 hab ne teil lähmung arm/schulter
musste meinen fahrstil umstellen mit 46 deswegen
und es geht auch der alte körper lernts wieder
dauert aber dran bleiben und es wird scho
mach mal nen technikkurs usw


----------



## nadgrajin (18. September 2013)

Stubatzel schrieb:


> ich bin 35



Ja viel zu alt... Ab 36 gehts dann los mit dem Rollator....

Um ehrlich zu sein es ist meist eine reine Kopf Sache zumindest bei mir. In der Jugend hat man nicht darüber nachgedacht was nun passiert wenn man sich hinlegt und den Arm gebrochen hat. Wenn man aber für Familie sorgen muss denkt man nach und riskiert weit aus weniger. Das abzuschalten hat bei mir echt lange gedauert und seid da an geht es auch wieder weit aus schneller mit dem erlernen der Dinge.


----------



## jensenbiker (18. September 2013)

Hi, 
ich bin Mitte 40 und bin ständig am Lenker hochreissen.
Am langandauernden kontrollierten Wheelie arbeite ich noch - wenns sein muss bis ich 70 bin. Find ich trotzdem geil - manchmal gelingen 20-30 Meter, das ist doch auch schon was. Und - bei den Bike-Touren sind nur wenige jüngere Biker, die besser fahren - oder schneller bergab - oder besser schwere Stellen. 
Denke auch, das bisschen Beklopptheit sollte man sich ruhig bewahren.

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. September 2013)

jensenbiker schrieb:


> Denke auch, das bisschen Beklopptheit sollte man sich ruhig bewahren.


----------



## Lenilein (18. September 2013)

Hi miteinander,
ich nochmal zu dem schönen Thema.
Ich, wie gesagt jetzt 46, bin seit Anfang 40 mit paar Gramm feinstem Titan im Genick, von vorn durch denn Hals implantiert, unterwegs.
DAS Wichtigste, meiner Meinung nach, dabei ist, und das hat mir auch der Neurochirurg, der mich operiert hat, gesagt :
Bloß keine MENTALE BLOCKADE aufbau`n. 
Wie ich nach überstandener Reha das erste mal wieder mit dem bike im Lift nach oben war, hatte ich schon paar seltsame Gedanken, aber siehe da, die Murmel ist nach dem ersten drop und dem ersten table drauf geblieben, sogar nach dem ersten Sturz nach OP. War ein prima Gefühl,  du bist noch nicht durch mit biken.
Bei mir hat eben die OP die Gedanken an unserer Leidenschaft im " gesetzten Alter " ausgelöst, aber ich glaube, die Frage stellt man sich, wie ich sehe, so oder so irgendwann.
Sie ist, vorausgesetzt die innere Einstellung paßt, unbegründet.
Ich glaube, keiner der hier Beteiligten ist zu alt zum biken.
Wie schon von Jemanden hier erwähnt, wir müßen niemanden mehr was beweißen. Punkt


----------



## kingfrett (18. September 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


>



Dazu fällt mir immer das Eugen Roth Lieblingszitat meines Vaters ein:

"Bekanntlich kommt das Kind im Weib
Durch das Gebären aus dem Leib.
Da aber sich das Kind im Mann
Nicht solcherart entfernen kann,
Ist es begreiflich, daß es bleibt
Und ewig in ihm lebt und leibt" 

Dem ist eigentlich wenig hinzuzufügen


----------



## Marc B (18. September 2013)

Die meisten meiner Kunden sind 35 aufwärts und ich sehe da keine Probleme, im Gegenteil - ist der Ehrgeit geweckt, üben viele nach den Kursen sehr viel und verbessern sich schnell - ABER: Was wirklich gemein sein kann sind Fehlhaltungen und -gewohnheiten, die sich über Jahr(-zehnt)e eingeschlichen haben und das Erlernen und vor allem umsetzen optimierter Bewegungsabläufe erschwert. Top-Beispiele: Arme zu gerade / Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten, Vorderrad aus den Armen hochreissen & Standard-Hop aka Klickie-Hop (macht das Lernen des Bunny Hops schwerer, da das Gehirn stets auf die alte Bewegung zurückgreift).

ALSO: Geduld mit sich haben, Gewohnheiten bewusst ändern, viele Wiederholungen durchziehen (täglich üben, wenn auch nur 10 Minuten) und SPASS HABEN 

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Steve Peat wurde mit 36 Weltmeister & fuhr jetzt mit 39 auf Rang 6 in Norwegen beim Worldcup, Marcus Klausmann wurde gegen Johannes Fischbach im Duell 2013 wieder Deutscher Meister!


----------



## MucPaul (18. September 2013)

Was hat das Alter mit Spass und Fitness zu tun? Gar nichts.

Ich kenne soviele "junge Leute", die faul und träge durchs Leben dümpeln und beim Biken oder Snowboarden schon nach 10 min "den Löffel abgeben" und nach Luft japsen.
Ich kenne auch viele "gesetzte Leute weit jenseits der 35", die hochaktiv und durchtrainiert die wildesten Sachen machen.

35 Jahre ist ja das beste Alter überhaupt. Nur im Fußball und Hochleistungssport ist das vielleicht kritisch, weil da meist schon 20 Jahre "Materialverschleiss" seit der Jugend zu befürchten ist. Wer jeden Tag eins auf die Knochen und Sehnen bekommt z.B. beim Tennis oder Fußball, der hat ganz andere Probleme als ein sportlich aktiver Durchschnittsbürger, der nicht vor der Glotze verfettet. Die meisten machen aber nach dem Zeitpunkt von Heirat, Kind und Kegel absolut keinen Sport mehr und lassen sich völlig gehen. Klar, dass dann mit 35 kaum noch was geht.


----------



## kingfrett (18. September 2013)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Wie schon von Jemanden hier erwähnt, wir müßen niemanden mehr was beweißen. Punkt



Genau das ist es! Seitdem ich mir das klargemacht und mich somit komplett von jeder Art des Leistungsdrucks emanzipiert habe, macht es mir doppelt soviel Spaß.

Ich bin nunmal ein 54jähriger stark rauchender Schreibtischtäter, da wirds mit der "Kondition" schonmal ziemlich eng. Aber wie gesagt, seitdem ich nur noch zum Spaß unterwegs bin, fahre ich Strecken (über die die Meisten hier wahrscheinlich lachen würden), an die ich mich noch vor 1 Jahr niemals herangetraut hätte, oder sie jedenfalls niemals so gefahren wäre wie heute. Das ich seit Anfang des Jahres mein geliebtes Bleiernes Entchen habe (Giant Reign2 BJ2006 mit Lyrik SoloAir), das mit ausgebautem Vorderrad prima in meinen Golf passt, trägt mit Sicherheit auch dazu bei. Nun schmeiß ich das Ding einfach ins Auto, fahr damit in den Sachsenwald und bolze (mittlerweile vollkommen angstfrei) z.B. in richtig dicke Wurzelteppiche hinein. Wenn mir bei so ner Tour 5mal die Puste ausgeht, so what? Btw, mittlerweil sinds auch nur noch 2-3mal.. 

Nebenbei seh ich so auch endlich, wie schön der Sachsenwald eigentlich ist


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (18. September 2013)

Fahre seit 1,5 Jahren wieder und bin jetzt 39. 

Lernblockade ist meistens der fehlende Mut und oder Angst vor möglichen Verletztungen. Zumindest bei mir. Mehr als 2,5 Meter Drops werden es nicht mehr werden, denke ich.  

Allerdings.... den Endo kann ich auch. Jetzt steigere ich mich gerade, auf dem Vorderrad ein kurzes Stück ein Gefälle zu fahren 

Mit meinen um Jaaahre jüngeren Biker Kollegen war ich auch im Bikepark. Da muss ich zurückstecken. Diese "scheiß auf Mensch und Material" Einstellung kann ich nicht an den Tag legen. Somit bleiben mir ein paar Drops und Kicker verwehrt. Das hat auch nichts mehr mit besserem/schlechterem Fahrkönnen zu tun, sondern siehe oben 2. Satz


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. September 2013)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Lernblockade ist meistens .... Angst vor möglichen Verletztungen.


Der Spaß an Verletzungen lässt mit der Zeit stark nach, vor allem wenn niemand mehr sie bewundert.


----------



## MucPaul (18. September 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Der Spaß an Verletzungen lässt mit der Zeit stark nach, vor allem wenn niemand mehr sie bewundert.



So ist es. Der jugendliche Leichtsinn wird bald mit der Realität konfrontiert


----------



## R.C. (18. September 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Der Spaß an Verletzungen lässt mit der Zeit stark nach, vor allem wenn niemand mehr sie bewundert.



Kann ich nicht behaupten, Raun kletz'ln (den Schorf herunterkratzen) macht noch immer genausoviel Spass wie mit 7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubatzel (18. September 2013)

Also irgendwie entwickelt sich das zu einer Sucht. Ich hab ja wie bereits geschrieben im April angefangen mit meinem CH3, fand ich auch ganz geil das Ding. Bin Touren mit Kumpels gefahren, mal 20km, mal 50km. Ich fahr auch gern mal ne Feuerabendrunde allein. Beim Alleinfahren suchte ich dann irgendwie unbewusst nach Trails. Mal hier gucken mal da. Habe dann auch schnell 2-3 richtig gute Dinger gefunden. Teilweise sind die (wie ich im nachhinein erfuhr) bis weit über die Grenzen Wuppertals als echte Hammertrails bekannt. Dann kam der Sommer und ein Trip in die Alpen. Da weiß man dann schnell wo man Konditionell steht. Nach meinen ersten 1500hm konnte ich nichts mehr  so what. Und in den Alpen, tjaha da gibts Trails die sind vom feinsten 

Nach dem Trip hab ich mir dann das Fully gekauft (Enduro) und seitdem ist der Ofen aus. Ich will fahren fahren fahren, Trails runter und raufballern. Der nächste Alpenurlaub ist schon so gut wie gebucht für nächstes Jahr. Schade das meine MTB Kumpels allesamt klikies fahrende Tourenliebhaber in Badeanzügen sind. Ich fall da echt aus der Reihe. Also falls noch wer im Raum Wuppertal nen bekloppten zum fahren sucht... hier bin ich


----------



## account2.0 (18. September 2013)

*mit 35 zu alt? - Nö
*Man darf sich vor allen Dingen nicht an irgend welchen Superkönnern orientieren, es geht darum, dass man überhaupt was macht und seinen Spass daran hat. Wenn man dann noch was dazulernt und mit der Zeit Fortschritte macht, umso besser. Technik zu lernen erfordert einen grundsätzlichen Willen, etwas wirklich erreichen zu wollen und sich dahin durchzubeissen. Wenn man dagegen einfach nur gemütlich durch den Wald fährt und Spass daran hat, wo ist das Problem? Ich wünsche da nur viel Spass und den kann man in jedem Alter haben. Lernen kann man auch im Alter, geht halt alles etwas langsamer*,* habe selbst mit 27 erst angefangen.


----------



## --- (19. September 2013)

> Nach dem Trip hab ich mir dann das Fully gekauft (Enduro) und seitdem ist der Ofen aus. Ich will fahren fahren fahren, Trails runter und raufballern.



Ich hoffe du meinst der Ofen ist "an" und nicht "aus".


----------



## Stubatzel (19. September 2013)

äh jop, natürlich an


----------



## hulster (19. September 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Der Spaß an Verletzungen lässt mit der Zeit stark nach, vor allem wenn niemand mehr sie bewundert.



Hab auch vor nem Jahr mit MTB angefangen. Ich war da auch mehr "Try and Error" Typ. Und hab mir einges an Blessuren zugezogen. Nichts wirklich Schweres, aber immerhin u.a. ne Rippenprellung. Dafür ware die Lernerfolge aber auch relativ groß.
Die "Bewunderung" zu Hause ließ aber relativ schnell nach. 
Jetzt laß ich es aber ein wenig ruhiger angehen und halte mich an Jokomen's Wahlspruch:

"Besser mal schieben, als auf die Synapsen zu fliegen"

Aber auch so reduziert sich die Sturzmenge, da man irgendwann ein besseres Grundgefühl fürs Bike und die Grenzbereiche entwickelt.
Trotzdem muß man sich an manchen Stellen einfach trauen und hat hier mit mehr Jahren doch eher Blockaden, als Jüngere. 
Da kann aber ein Fahrtechniktraining u.U. helfen.
Dem Guide, der einen vernünftig heranführt vertraut man eventuell mehr, als der Aussage des Bike-Kollegen:

"Kannste fahrn, ist ganz einfach" 

Gibt hier übrigens in nem anderen Thread noch nen nettes Video-Interview von nem über 60 Jährigen, der es mit seinen deutlich Jüngeren Bike-Buddies bergrunter ordentlich krachen läßt und sehr gut mitthält. 
Also wer redet hier über 35????


----------



## Der Toni (19. September 2013)

Ich finde, das trifft´s genau:




ob 15 oder 50


----------



## biker-wug (19. September 2013)

Man lernt mit 35, bin ich auch, schon langsamer Bewegungsabläufe, ist einfach so. Wie oben schon beschrieben, schau dir Kinder an, wie schnell die was können. 

Auch denken die meisten mit 35 mehr drüber nach, was passieren kann, einfach weil bei den meisten mehr dranhängt. Job, Familie usw....

Ich bike schon seid Jugendtagen, aber anfangs nur CC Touren, seid 3-4 Jahren Enduro und auch Bikeparks. Da brauch ich viel länger, als die jüngeren Mitfahrer, bis ich mich für bestimmte Sachen überwinden kann. 

Da ich mir auch erst vor knapp fünf Wochen das SChlüsselbein gebrochen hab, weiss ich jetzt schon, dass ich die nächste Saison komplett damit beschäftigt sein werde, wieder dahinzukommen, wo ich fahrerisch schon war.

Ist aber auch Jobabhängig, ich muss körperlich 100% einsatzfähig sein, in meinem Beruf. Da kann ne Verletzung wie das Schlüsselbein, bei der man im Büro nach 3-4 Wochen wieder arbeitet auch mal 8-10 Wochen Ausfall bedeuten.
Das spielt auch mit rein, finde ich.

Aber deswegen sollte man sich nciht das biken vermiesen lassen, einfach machen was man kann und einem Spass macht.


----------



## firesurfer (19. September 2013)

35 

nettes alter....ist bei mir ein jahrzehnt her...

zu alt??   

manche 20iger brechen bei der kleinsten körperlichen betätigung zusammen.....
manche 80iger klettern noch in den bergen rum....

alter ist also schall u rauch......  

u wenn man angst um seine gebeine hat.....dann hilft zumind. 
a gscheite unfallversicherung.....


----------



## Der_Graue (19. September 2013)

@_Stubatzel_:
Übung macht den Meister und das gilt bis ins hohe Alter 
Bin mittlerweile 58 und halte noch locker mit den 40ern mit 
Habe mir im Frühjahr noch ein 2012 Strive SE 9.0 mit ner Hammerschmidt gekauft, damit ich flotter die Trails runter komme 
Also, don´t worry be happy, mach das, wofür du Bock hast und lass die Leut schwätzen 



Stubatzel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin 35  und habe im Frühjahr mit MTB angefangen. Hatte mir erst nen Kupferkopf 3 gekauft,  Monate später verkauft und auf ein Strive 8.0 gewechselt.
> 
> Mir macht das technische tierisch Spass, ich übe so oft es eben neben Kind / Beruf geht den Trackstand (ca. 30Sek bis jetzt) Bunny Hop (ca. 20cm) Wheelie (ca. 10 Meter) und Manual (0 Meter  ) Soweit so gut, allerdings stellen sich mittlerweile die Erfolge nicht mehr so ein wie gewünscht. Ich erwische mich oft wie ich jedesmal den gleichen Fehler mache. Gerade beim Wheelie und Bunny Hop. Bin ich zu alt? Wird das noch was oder ist es nur ne Zeit bzw. Übungssache? Sind noch andere hier die im gehobenen Alter angefangen haben und jetzt von sich sagen können das sie diese 4 Grunddinge beherrschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon09 (25. September 2013)

Bin 42. Hab mit 38 angefangen Wheelies zu üben. Ich dachte, jetzt oder nie mehr. Bin jetzt soweit, dass ich ca 100m fahre. Also, du bist nicht zu alt. Dauert halt alles was länger.....

Viel Erfolg, und nicht unterkriegen lassen....


----------



## nolimit (25. September 2013)

Hallo,
habe vor 3 Jahren meinen Sohn mit seinen Freunden immer nach 
Leogang oder Geisskopf gefahren und den ganzen Tag Zugeschaut.
Alle sind gute Dirt Fahrer,die auch einige Tricks beherrschen und Fahrtechnisch 
Lichtjahre vor mir sind.
Nach 3 Monaten habe ich mir dann einen Freerider gekauft und bin mit den jungen 
gefahren. 
Technisch nicht schön und aber es hat tierisch spass gemacht.
Letztes Jahr hat sich mein Sohn eingebildet, er müsse jetzt noch Motocross anfangen .
Also 2 Yamaha YZ 125 , Anhänger und Klamotten gekauft und es ist einfach nur Geil 

Habe mir gerade vor 2 Wochen ein neues Bike gekauft (Canyon Torque frx ) und freue mich wie ein kleines Kind.

UND ALLES MIT BIBLISCHEN 46 .

Glaub mir es gibt nicht's schöneres als ein geiles Hobby, das hält Jung und es ist wie immer alles Kopfsache.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kerberos (26. September 2013)

Hier ist noch einer, der mit Anfang 30 angefangen hat und mit nun 40 den ersten Downhiller gekauft hat  Meine Leidenschaft für's Biken stellt alle bisherigen "Hobbies" weit in den Schatten. 

Das meiste ist schon gesagt, nur eins noch: Es ist kein Zufall, dass in diesem Thread so viele Betroffene antworten. Die wenigsten jugendlichen Anfänger verlaufen sich ins "Fahrtechnik"-Unterforum, behaupte ich mal. Wir Alten denken mehr nach.


----------



## Deleted 226874 (26. September 2013)

Kann empfehlen noch ein Balance Board für Zuhause zu kaufen. Da kannst du abends beim Fernsehen oder morgens beim Zähne putzen die Balance trainieren. Hat mir für den Track stand und auf trails viel gebracht.


----------



## ventizm (26. September 2013)

abends ok, aber morgens? da bin ich schon froh, dass ich nicht köpfüber ins waschbecken falle. 

aber im ernst: natürlich eine gute sache!


----------



## Son_of_Thor (26. September 2013)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Komisch, 35 scheint ein Alter zu sein, in dem man bezogen auf Fahrtechnik so eine Art Torschlusspanik ausprägt, war bei mir vor 13 Jahren auch so. Da habe ich auch einen ganzen Sommer lang verbissen auf unserem Rasen Wheelies, Manual, Bunny Hop... u.s.w. trainiert, anstatt einfach zu fahren und Spass zu haben.
> 
> Heute, mit 48 fahre ich einfach just for fun Downhill und habe mächtig Spass daran. Dabei ist es mir völlig egal, ob ich das Hinterrad versetzen -,oder einen Manual kann.
> 
> ...



Das ist wie ich finde DIE Aussage. Ich bin jetzt 34 und bin 15 Jahre überhaupt nicht mehr mit dem Rad gefahren und hab dann vor 6 Monaten wieder begonnen und versuche auch soviel wie möglich zu fahren und einfach nur Spaß dabei zu haben. Und erstaunlicherweise kommen einige Dinge von ganz alleine.

Und wenn man eine Stelle nicht fahren möchte, dann macht man das einfach nicht...man versucht mich auch immer zu überreden irgendwo lang zu "ballern" nöööö ich fräse mich lieber durch den Weichen Sand den Berg rauf oder fahre quer durch einen schönen Wald.

Wichtig ist nur das man WILL, wenn dem so ist gibt es immer Mittel und Wege das zu machen...wenn man Downhill will dann nur zu, wenn nicht dann nicht.

Ich glaube ja einfach das es vielen einfach nur peinlich ist wenn sie in ihrem "Alter" noch keine Basics beherrschen oder meinen sie werden belächelt wenn sie mal in einem Anfängerkurs teilnehmen. Sollte das so sein, ist das aber nur das Problem der anderen.

Heißt, mach das worauf du Lust hast...kannst du etwas nicht und willst es, dann übe, weißt du nicht wie, dann lerne...hast du keinen Spass, lass es sein und mach was anderes.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tantan (26. September 2013)

Respekt, dass du mit 35 noch einmal anfängst. Zu alt bist du auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. September 2013)

@ Dirk:


----------



## mäxx__ (27. September 2013)

Ich habe mit knapp 30 angefangen, ernsthaft Touren zu fahren (zusammen mit meiner Holden).
Heute mit 46 fahren WIR immer noch, mittlerweile aber auch mehr in Richtung Trailtouren und ab und an Bikepark (habe 2 Jungs...).
Ich behaupte mal, dass ich z.Z. fitter bin als noch vor 16 Jahren, da ich mich aber grundsätzlich mit Sport (Schwimmen, Crosslauf, radeln zur täglichen Arbeit) in Bewegung halte - weil es mir brutal viel Spass macht!!!
Beweisen muss ich niemandem etwas.

Letztens war ich mit meinen Buben (8 +12J.) auf der BMX-Bahn, wo auch ihre "Kumpels" waren - beim "Wettrennen" (so ne Art 4Cross) war ich immerhin nicht Letzter

Geht biken, weils Spass macht und EGAL, wie das Wetter ist!

@dre
gute Idee mit dem 601er - habe ich heuer auch gemacht


----------



## R.C. (27. September 2013)

mäxx schrieb:


> Letztens war ich mit meinen Buben (8 +12J.) aufder BMX-Bahn, wo auch ihre "Kumpels" waren - beim "Wettrennen" (so ne Art 4Cross) war ich immerhin nicht Letzter



Dass Race-BMX von einem 46jaehrigen als 'so eine Art 4X' bezeichnet wird, macht mich dann doch betroffen!


----------



## mäxx__ (27. September 2013)

Die BMX-Bahn verfügt auch über einen Pumptrack, auf dem 3-4 Biker nebeneinander auch "um die Wette" fahren können..


----------



## Stubatzel (27. September 2013)

Klar mach ich worauf ich Bock habe, aber das sind nunmal die Trails. Wenn man anfängt zu biken dann kristallisiert sich so nach und nach seine eigene Vorliebe raus. Ich hab z.B. unheimlich Spass am bergauf fahren. Das Gefühl wenn man oben ist und es gepackt hat ist fantastisch, bzw. wieviel kraft einem noch bleibt danach. In den Alpen ist das schon sehr geil. Und Bergrunter halt Trails mit schön dicken Wurzeln, bissl springen etc.(Deshalb musste mein HT weichen) Daher hab ich mir auch das Enduro Bike gegönnt und bin mehr als zufrieden. Richtig ausgereizt bekomme ich das Teil noch nicht, aber vielleicht in ein paar Jahren. Ach ja, ich HASSE absteigen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. September 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> abends ok, aber morgens? da bin ich schon froh, dass ich nicht köpfüber ins waschbecken falle.


Interessante Version. Da ich morgens und abends meinen Hund mit dem Bike ausführe, habe ich viel Gelegenheit, Trackstand zu üben. Meine Erfahrungen sind eindeutig. Morgens ist mein Gleichgewichtssinn deutlich besser als abends. Möglich, dass sich das auf die Mikrobewegungen bezieht. Morgens stehe ich ruhig und lange. Abends rühre ich mit dem Lenker und brauche Fläche.


----------



## wrangler89 (27. September 2013)

Ach ist das geil nicht der einzige "Alte" zu sein...
Jetzt 44, vor 5 Jahren als Begleitung für meinen Junior (jetzt 11) mit MTB angefangen. Und, vor 2 Jahren erstes Enduro- Race. Vorletzter, egal, war absolut am Ende, aber es war geil. Und ist es immer noch.
Und es ist noch lange nicht Schluß... mach jetzt einen Fahrtechnikkurs (die Lehrerin hat gute Nerven^^), aber mehr für´s Selbstvertrauen. Mein Junior muß zwar immer noch unten auf mich warten, mit spitzen Kommentaren, aber eines Tages werd ich mich rächen.
Ich find, egal wie alt, biken fetzt und ist ...zig mal besser als Fußball guggen und Kneipe usw.
Und wenn alles länger dauert, egal, denn soooo alt sind wir nun auch noch nicht, wir haben Zeit^^

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Deleted 83484 (27. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Trial Trails on Vimeo




und lass Dich von solchen Videos nicht verunsichern...ich möchte nicht wissen wie oft sie jede Einstellung wiedeholt haben bis es so perfekt klappte!!! Und auch möchte ich nicht wissen wie oft die ganzen Cracks verletzt sind/waren.

Ein grosses Thema ist der Kopf!!!!!

Mit jüngeren Jahren macht man vieles einfach, worüber man Jahr später anfängt nachzudenken. Und sobald man anfängt nachzudenken bildet sich eine Blockade im Kopf, die man nach und nach überwinden muss. Das dauert manchmal recht lange und jeder Fehlschlag wird als Alarmsignal gespeichert.

Mach Dir keinen Stress............


----------



## Lenilein (27. September 2013)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Ein grosses Thema ist der Kopf!!!!!
> 
> Mit jüngeren Jahren macht man vieles einfach, worüber man Jahr später anfängt nachzudenken. Und sobald man anfängt nachzudenken bildet sich eine Blockade im Kopf, die man nach und nach überwinden muss. Das dauert manchmal recht lange und jeder Fehlschlag wird als Alarmsignal gespeichert.
> 
> Mach Dir keinen Stress............



Meine Worte
( und die meines Neurochirurgen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (2. Oktober 2013)

Die Frage bejaht implizit die Antwort und das nicht wegen des Alters des Fragenden.

Nur meine zwei Pfennige...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Oktober 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die Frage bejaht implizit die Antwort und das nicht wegen des Alters des Fragenden.


Zu alt wozu?


----------



## 4mate (2. Oktober 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die Frage bejaht implizit die Antwort und das nicht wegen des Alters des Fragenden.
> 
> Nur meine zwei Pfennige...


Genau so isses. Panik und blanke, pure Selbstzweifel haben ihn erfasst.
Burn-out Syndrom? Pre-Midlife Crisis Anwandlungen? Die berechnende
Frau die es ihm subtil nonverbal ausreden will? Wir wissen es nicht.
Aber Polen ist schon verloren. Die implizierte  Antwort


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Oktober 2013)

Da helfen dann nur noch Stützstrümpfe und die Anschaffung eines E-Fullies, um überhaupt noch die Hügel hinaufzukommen.


----------



## gonzo31031960 (4. Oktober 2013)

man sollte das machen wo zu man spaß hat egal wie alt man ist ich bin 53 fahre immer noch mein Granit Chief den Berg rauf sowie runter mal schneller  mal weniger schnell kommt auf die tagesform an.Gruß Gonzo


----------



## Baxter75 (7. Oktober 2013)

Mann is nur so alt wie Mann sich fühlt   Bin 2009 ( 34 jahre) auf nen 2Rad ohne Motor umgestiegen .. Hab mir ende letztes Jahr nen DH bIke gegönnt und hab dieses jahr mit 38 das DH fahren angefangen ..Muss sagen es dauert einfach etwas länger im "Alter" ,bis man sich an die großen Sprünge ect ran traut .... da ich vorher Enduro Touren gefahren ,is Downhill fahren quasi nix neues ,nur dass das Bike anders is und man zügiger unterwegs .....


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Oktober 2013)

Schöner Thread!
Bin auch der Meinung - Alter ist relativ!
Eher die Einstellung. Bin jetzt 37, fahre seit 2002 MTB, letztes Jahr fürs Training das RR entdeckt, dieses Jahr - nach immer alpineren Trails und mehr Spaß am bergab - die Bikeparks. Am Anfang noch ruhig und vorsichtig, aber man wird sicherer. Lieber so, als mit x Knochenbrüchen Zwangspausen. Am Ende brauchen beide die gleiche Zeit zum einlernen.
Gestern ein Torque FRX gekauft und kann kaum schlafen vor Vorfreude. 
Also - Münchener (nicht-)Oldies, falls ihr jemanden zum fahren sucht -here i am


----------



## Raynair (9. Oktober 2013)

zzz...bin bereits auch schon 51 radln macht ihre Spass und ab und an häng ich sogar meinen 20 Jahre jüngeren Kumpel am Berg ab..
Trotz der 51 fühle ich mich in einem Bikepark wie in Winterberg auch noch wohl.
Helm auf und dann sieht keiner den alten Knochen..  ;-)


----------



## ventizm (9. Oktober 2013)

meinem eindruck nach ist der altersschnitt beim biken doch eh recht hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (9. Oktober 2013)

Jup, würd ich auch sagen. 30-40 scheint eher genau im Mittelfeld zu liegen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Oktober 2013)

56 Jahre und kein bisschen weise 
Dann bin ich wohl derjenige , der den Altersdurchschnitt so hoch hält 

Aber es macht unheimlich Spaß


----------



## balias (10. Oktober 2013)

Mache es wenn es dir Spaß Macht - sonst lass es sein.


----------



## MaV3RiX (10. Oktober 2013)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> 56 Jahre und kein bisschen weise
> Dann bin ich wohl derjenige , der den Altersdurchschnitt so hoch hält
> 
> Aber es macht unheimlich Spaß



find ich super. hoffe ich kann in 20 jahren auch noch so unterwegs sein


----------



## Felger (11. Oktober 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> einfach nicht verkopfen. wenn ich diese "bin ich zu alt"-frage höre, fällt mir immer dieser eine kerl ein... wie hieß er gleich? wolfgang? keine ahnung... hab leider auch keinen link zur hand.
> @4mate zauber doch mal den link her.



das?


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzb7QR7KIPE"]Biker4Life:  entspannt & locker - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ventizm (11. Oktober 2013)

genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (11. Oktober 2013)

Yup - datt war genau der, den ich auch meinte.


----------



## mäxx__ (11. Oktober 2013)

und hört mal bei minute 7:58 ganz genau zu
Da bin ich ganz Werners Meinung!


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hab dieses Jahr bei dem Dreh dieses Videos mit gemacht ,als es dann irgend wie im Gespräch ums Alter ging ,wurde ich  ( im Video mit dem Tues 2.0 unterwegs ) glatt mal knapp 10 Jahre jünger geschätzt ..als ich dann sagte ,das ich 38 bin ,haben sie nich schlecht gegückt 
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRwvczb2L7[/nomedia]

Hier noch mal eins von mir in Aktion 
http://mpora.de/videos/AAdld7b90wua


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich darf das nochmal auspacken:



Pace39 schrieb:


> Hier werden mal wieder Äpfel und Birnen durcheinander geworfen. Wer sein Leben lang schon auf dem Rad sitzt wird auch mit 50 den Berg runterheizen können wenn die Fitness erhalten bleibt, da koordinative Prozesse im Gegensatz zu kognitiven nicht verlernt werden. Die körperliche Anpassung fand über die Jahre ebenfalls statt, so schnell wie in der Jungend wird er trotzdem nicht sein, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
> 
> Wenn sich aber jemand mit 50 aufs Rad setzt und dies lernen will wird es eben schwieriger und nicht nur weil man die Gefahr anders einschätzt.


Darum ging es nämlich. Ist man zu alt, um mit 35 (oder älter) noch mit dem Mountainbiken *anzufangen*?
Und auch dabei hängt es davon ab, welche allgemeinen koordinativen Erfahrungen man bereits hat.
Der andere Knackpunkt ist der Abbau der Muskulatur mit allem, was damit verbunden ist.

Aber solange man Fortschritte macht, egal wie weit, macht es einfach Spaß. Der TE hat sich offensichtlich dem Plateau der Lernkurve genähert, was ihn zu der irritierten Frage veranlasste.
Es geht halt alles langsamer, als früher gewohnt.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (15. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich wurde ja schon alles gesagt...vielleicht ist etwas schwerer aber versuchen sollte man es halt immer.

Ich habe bis vor 1,5 Jahren noch über 140Kg gewogen und konnte grad mal 5 Treppen hoch steigen um danach erstmal ins Bett zu fallen. Jetzt bin ich bei 102Kg und laufe und fahre regelmäßig immer längere Distanzen.

Da war ich 32 Jahre alt, auf dem Rad saß ich das letzte mal mit 16 und hatte damals schon keinen Spaß dran, weil ich bei Wind und Wetter damit zur Schule musste...Sport war ein graus, ich habe mit 1,5 Packungen Kippen am Tag reingepfiffen etc.

Wenn dann aber der Punkt kommt wo man selber sagt, SO jetzt will ich das aber ändern und was machen, ist eigentlich schon alles nötige in die Wege geleitet worden...wann das passiert ist ja egal, so lange es passiert...

Also wie gesagt , meine Erfahrung ist wenn man es wirklich will, dann geht das auch und man muss es einfach mal machen...und wenn es 100x nicht klappt, nevermind dann vielleicht beim 101x...

Einfach mal nicht verrückt machen lassen, den virtuellen Spamfilter vorschalten und die Dummschwätzer ignorieren...Gleichgesinnte suchen, am besten mit den gleichen Erfahrungen und einfach nur das Ding durchziehen...und wie gesagt, immer Spaß dabei haben...macht es keinen Spaß mehr, was anderes machen.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## ventizm (15. Oktober 2013)

Son_of_Thor schrieb:


> ...macht es keinen Spaß mehr, was anderes machen...


 dem möchte ich widersprechen. ich hatte auch schon zeiten wo mir das biken weniger spaß gemacht hat als zuvor. aber wenn man da sofort seinen hut nimmt, macht man sich´s zu einfach. man muss sich auch mal ein bisschen durchkämpfen.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (15. Oktober 2013)

Oder man macht eine Pause und schaut sich was anderes an. 

Es geht nicht darum wenn man für etwas trainiert oder ein Rennen gewinnen will...klar da muss man auch beißen. Vielleicht ist Grundlagentraining nicht immer schön, trotzdem kann man sich durch diverse Strecken etc. etwas Spaß dabei vermitteln.

Aber nur wenn man etwas wirklich gerne macht, kommt da am Ende auch was brauchbares bei raus.

Es kommt immer drauf an WAS man will...soll das Fahren einfach ein Hobby sein, von mir aus auch um seine Grenzen zu testen oder mittel zum Zweck.

Der Punkt ist, ich kenne viele Leute die etwas tun, nicht weil sie es gerne machen, sondern weil sie es müssen...vielleicht bringt das kurzfristig sogar größeren Erfolg, aber lange haben es nur wenig gemacht.

Und es muss ja auch nicht das Ganze an sich sein, solange man einfach Bock drauf hat sich auf den Bock zu setzen ist alles erste Sahne 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Athabaske (18. Oktober 2013)

...was soll an 35 alt oder zu alt sein?


----------



## dwe60 (19. Oktober 2013)

Respekt - ich weiß was das bedeutet 


Ich habe 2007 mit 46 angefangen zu biken - wog damals knappe 130 kg - inzwischen habe ich mich so bei ca. 90 eingependelt und fahre 6000 bis 7000 km im Jahr 

es gibt nichts geileres 






Son_of_Thor schrieb:


> Eigentlich wurde ja schon alles gesagt...vielleicht ist etwas schwerer aber versuchen sollte man es halt immer.
> 
> Ich habe bis vor 1,5 Jahren noch über 140Kg gewogen und konnte grad mal 5 Treppen hoch steigen um danach erstmal ins Bett zu fallen. Jetzt bin ich bei 102Kg und laufe und fahre regelmäßig immer längere Distanzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wobbi (21. Oktober 2013)

Mit 35j. mit Mtb angefangen und kurz darauf Interesse an technischen Trails entwickelt. Bisschen Trail hier, bisschen Trial da...geht alles! Zwar dauert der Prozess eine spezielle Sache zu erlernen tatsächlich wesentlich länger, als bei einem 15-jährigen (es braucht einfach mehr Wiederholungen), aber es funktioniert. Solange man an sich den Anspruch hat, besser zu werden und sich immer an neue Sachen rantraut, sich seiner eigenen Grenzen bewusst ist und stetiges Üben nicht vernachlässigt, passt´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (21. Oktober 2013)

Was mir einfach mehr und mehr auffällt, wenn man wie ich die erste ernsthafte Bikeverletzung in über 20 Jahren Radsport hat, fällt es einem wahnsinnig schwer wieder auf den Trail zu kommen, ohne gehörige Portion Respekt und stellenweise Angst.

Das geht sicherlich in jungen Jahren besser.
Hängt halt weniger dran, Job, Familie usw.....

Aber Spass hab ich trotz allem, wenn ich jetzt manchen Stellen umfahre die ich zuvor gefahren/ gesprungen bin, ist es halt so. Hauptsache der Spassfaktor leidet nicht darunter. Und das tut er nicht.


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. Oktober 2013)

Bin mit 48 vom Rennrad aufs MTB umgestiegen, weil ich nicht mehr als lebender Feinstaubfilter zwischen den Autos rumfahren wollte.

Ein Jahr mit so ein paar Langweilern auf Forstwegen rumgegurkt und dann mit anderen Leuten auf Trailsuche gegangen. Kurz danach erstmal ordentlich abgelegt und die linke Hand gebrochen. Was zwei anderen Bekannten als Argument zum Aufgeben gerade Recht kam, war bei mir der Grund, zwei Fahrtechniklehrgänge zu machen - denn was man mit 49 nicht kann, kann man ja mit 50 noch lernen. Klappt mittlerweile schon wesentlich besser.

Ich fahr komplett ohne Federung, zwischendurch auch mal zwei Jahre mit ohne Gangschaltung (also Singlespeed) im Mittelgebirge unterwegs. Seit nem 1/2 Jahr mit 1x10 unterwegs, aber wenn das neue Rad fertig ist, wird das erste wieder auf Singlespeed umgebaut. Ich bin jetzt 51, aber das Feuer brennt immer noch. Und wenn ich mal den den Löffel abgebe, wird man mir mein Mountainbike aus meinen kalten toten Händen reissen müssen...

Habe jetzt einen 64jährigen kennen gelernt, der verdammt flott unterwegs ist. Der ist aber nur Forstweg gefahren, ist durch mich jetzt aber auf den Trailgeschmack gekommen. Seit er sich auf meinen Rat mal von seinen XC "Schläuchen mit Noppen" verabschiedet hat und mal ein paar richtige Reifen aufgezogen hat, stellte er plötzlich fest, dass er ja MTB fahren kann. Und er wird von Tour zu Tour besser.

Mit 35 zu alt? Ich bitte euch!


----------



## Moeppmann (22. Oktober 2013)

UUUHHH, schönes Thema...... da muss ich doch glatt mal meinen Senf dazu geben... um 1992 rum hab ich in nem Mountainbeike-Laden  gejobbt ums Abi rum... damals Hat ich nen schönes Indian mit Manitou 2, Syncros-Zeug u.s.w. dann lange Zeit Pause bis ich dann enschieden habe, mit Familie passt MotoCross und Enduro so nicht mehr gut verantwortlich zusammen.... Also Back to basics: Neues MTB...(das alte von damals hab ich natürlich noch) und siehe da... auch mit 38 gehts dann noch über Doubles.... wenn auch kleine.... Vorteil: Damals musste mann noch für die Manitou-Gabel ne ganze CeBit lang arbeiten... heute Kauft mann einfach was technisch gefällt und schraubts ans Radl....

Es ist nie zu spät für eine glückliche Kindheit...in diesem Sinne!!!!!


----------



## dre (22. Oktober 2013)

Felger schrieb:


> ... Biker4Life:  entspannt & locker - YouTube



Spitze


----------



## Kerosin0815 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab permanent probleme beim Fahren.
Mit zitternden Beinchen versuche ich die Anstiege zu erklimmen.
Der Brustkorb schnürt sich zu.
Jede Wurzel wird zur ultimativen Herausforderung.
Kleinste Abfahrten sind der Horror.Rinnsale scheinen unüberwindbar....
Trails zu fahren...no way.
Ich bleibe da lieber auf Forstwegen.Ohne Schotter.

Im ernst:
Ich habe 1994 mit MTB angefangen...reinste Forstwegschrubberei.Warum?
Mangels entsprechenden Trails konnte man halt in der gegend nur Forstautobahnen heizen.
Ein Gardasse Trip wurde da zu echten Qual.
Fahrtechnisch wie auch konditionell.
Erst als ich vor 5 Jahren in die Pfalz kam (Pfälzerwald) lernte ich Trails usw zu fahren.
Da war ich 40 Jahre alt.Zu spät ?
Da gibts zwar auch reichlich Forstwege aber eben auch viele feine wegelchen.
Das einzigste wo ich noch stark an mir Arbeiten muß ist (gröbere) Treppenabfahrten und Spitzkehren mit Hinterradversetzten.
Aber auch das werd ich noch lernen....
Erstaunlich ist das ich vor laaaanger Zeit BMX gefahren bin...aber es hat mir auf den Trails nix genützt.

Der Lernprozess dauert halt länger wie in jungen Jahren.
Aber machbar ist es.
Man muss halt nur Spass dran haben.Erzwingen kann man es nicht.


----------



## derAndre (23. Oktober 2013)

Seid Ihr immer noch dran?

Der TE ist vermutlich mittlerweile an Alterschwäche gestorben und Ihr diskutuiert immer noch, hehe.


----------



## Stubatzel (23. Oktober 2013)

Nein isser nicht 

Aber toll das ich so viele gleichgesinnte habe


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Oktober 2013)

Stubatzel schrieb:


> Aber toll das ich so viele gleichgesinnte habe


Na klar und zum Beweis hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYm9i4Rjaw8"]Treppen an einer Burgruine mit dem MTB - YouTube[/nomedia] den Anfang vom Trailride an meinem 70sten Geburtstag. Das sind meine Lieblingstreppen. Für die folgenden Spitzkehren war die Kamera leider nicht geländegängig.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Oktober 2013)

Moeppmann schrieb:


> Es ist nie zu spät für eine glückliche Kindheit...in diesem Sinne!!!!!


 
 Wie wahr... schön gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (23. Oktober 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Na klar und zum Beweis hier: Treppen an einer Burgruine mit dem MTB - YouTube den Anfang vom Trailride an meinem 70sten Geburtstag. Das sind meine Lieblingstreppen. Für die folgenden Spitzkehren war die Kamera leider nicht geländegängig.



nice


----------



## Rolf1962 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin über 50.
Sicher zu alt für manches, man muss ja seine eigenen Grenzen kennen. Das sind aber eher konditionelle und auch körperliche, man ist halt keine 20 mehr. Aber durch Übung kann man auch mit 70 noch was rausholen. Man darf es halt nicht übertreiben und falschen Ehrgeiz an den Tag legen. Dann bekommt man eher einen Muskelkater der nicht mehr weggeht.
Was ich oft erlebt habe ist wenn man mit jüngeren Unterwegs ist, auch als ich 30 war und mit 20 jährigen Enduro (Motorrad) gefahren bin, dass das Hirn zu vernünftig ist ( oder zu erwachsen), und man deshalb bei manchen Sachen eher verkrampft als lässig Übungen anzugehen. Aber mit der Zeit und x Stürzen klappt es meist wenn auch nicht so cool wie bei den jüngeren.


----------



## Mikefuture (24. Oktober 2013)

Ist Alter denn nicht eigentlich nur eine Zahl?
bin 35 und fühle mich geistig wie 19, körperlich dank vieler Stürze in der Vergangenheit wie 85 

ich glaube auch, dass es nie zu spät ist, das zu tun, was einem gefällt. Einfach ausprobieren. Merkt man dann schon, ob es klappt oder nicht 

schließe mich aber vielen Vorrednern an: es fährt jetzt halt nicht nur das Testosteron mit, sondern auch das Hirn. Man wird einfach vorsichtiger und zögert vielleicht mal mehr an Stellen, die man als Jugendlicher einfach, ohne nachzudenken, passiert hätte.

Hauptsache man hat Spaß!


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Oktober 2013)

ich bin 43 das merk ich jeden tag beim aufstehen  aber wen ich mal am bike bin hab ich fun wie mit 20

lg


----------



## Marco76 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke, dass das Problem auch eher die Zeit ist.


Mit 15 konnte ich fast täglich stundenlang meinen Freizeitaktivitäten fröhnen. Da saß ich die Woche so viel auf dem rad, wie ich es aktuell nicht mal im Monat packe.
Beruf, Familie und Eigenheim verschlingen so unheimlich viel Zeit. Es soll ja auch keiner zu kurz kommen.
Gerade jetzt im Winter. Die Möglichkeit, zur Arbeit zu biken hab ich nicht, und wenn ich dann im dunkeln wieder nach Hause komme, ihr wisst ja...

Dann ist man auch einfach nicht mehr so fit. ich wiege fast 40kg mehr als in meiner Jugend. Da stundenlang Wheelies üben ist einfach nicht drin. Klar wird es besser, aber auch sehr langsam.

Dass man mit 35 zu alt ist, ist natürlich quark. Man bekommt ja ständig das Gegenteil bewiesen.


----------



## Lenilein (24. Oktober 2013)

Marco76 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das Problem auch eher die Zeit ist.
> 
> 
> Mit 15 konnte ich fast täglich stundenlang meinen Freizeitaktivitäten fröhnen. Da saß ich die Woche so viel auf dem rad, wie ich es aktuell nicht mal im Monat packe.
> ...



So is es leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (24. Oktober 2013)

Marco76 schrieb:


> Beruf, Familie und Eigenheim verschlingen so unheimlich viel Zeit. Es soll ja auch keiner zu kurz kommen.



Doch, *du* kommst zu kurz.
Ist das übliche Beispiel, wie das Streben nach materiellem Besitz jemanden in den besten Jahre einschränkt. Wenn das Haus abbezahlt ist und vielleicht wieder mehr Zeit da ist, merken viele erst, was sie verloren haben.


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Oktober 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Doch, *du* kommst zu kurz.
> Ist das übliche Beispiel, wie das Streben nach materiellem Besitz jemanden in den besten Jahre einschränkt. Wenn das Haus abbezahlt ist und vielleicht wieder mehr Zeit da ist, merken viele erst, was sie verloren haben.


----------



## shibby68 (24. Oktober 2013)

Sicherlich nicht verkehrt der Gedanke aber auch viel Theorie.


----------



## biker-wug (24. Oktober 2013)

Weniger Zeit ist normal, Job, Familie, Eigenheim, kann ich auch sagen. Aber es ist nicht so, dass ich dabei zu kurz komme, logischerweise bleibt mir weniger Zeit für mich selber, aber die Zeit mit der Familie ist auch unbeschreiblich wichtig!! 
Wenn mein Töchterchen mich anschaut und frägt ob wir auch den Spielplatz gehen oder ähnliches, bleibt das Bike öfters mal im keller stehen, aber das stört mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Rage_Hard (24. Oktober 2013)

Marco76 schrieb:


> Beruf, Familie und Eigenheim verschlingen so unheimlich viel Zeit. Es soll ja auch keiner zu kurz kommen.



Bei mir kam dann noch die Selbständigkeit dazu und mit 35 war es dann erstmal zu Ende mit mir - Depression und Panikatakken bis der Notarzt kam, danach Psychotherapie ... . Aber dann die Wende, einfach so bin ich in einen Radladen, ohne Ahnung von der Materie und ob mir biken überhaupt Spaß macht, hab ich den größten Lustkauf meines Lebens gemacht - ein geiles Bike für 1500,- Euros. Das war vor 5 Jahren, jetzt bin ich ein anderer Mensch, hab viel gelernt und fühle mich 20 Jahre jünger.
Mittlerweile hab ich drei Bikes, von CC-AM, weniger Kohle , mehr Zeit für mich und bin glücklich 

Sorry für OT !


----------



## cmi (24. Oktober 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Na klar und zum Beweis hier: Treppen an einer Burgruine mit dem MTB - YouTube den Anfang vom Trailride an meinem 70sten Geburtstag. Das sind meine Lieblingstreppen. Für die folgenden Spitzkehren war die Kamera leider nicht geländegängig.


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Oktober 2013)

Wer sich Gedanken darüber macht ob er zu alt ist ist zu alt.


----------



## shibby68 (25. Oktober 2013)

@Rage_Hard

das finde ich wirklich gut!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Oktober 2013)

@Oldie-Paul:

Das Video  Respekt, bin 20 Jahre jünger und bei mir ist nach max. 5 Stufen Schluß. Und dass Du Dich öffentlich zum manuellen Hinterradversetzen bekennst, finde ich doppelt gut und spricht mir aus der Seele! Danke! 

Ride on


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Na klar und zum Beweis hier: Treppen an einer Burgruine mit dem MTB - YouTube den Anfang vom Trailride an meinem 70sten Geburtstag. Das sind meine Lieblingstreppen. Für die folgenden Spitzkehren war die Kamera leider nicht geländegängig.



spitze 

wenn ich mit 70 noch so abgehe wie du, dann bin ich stolz auf mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubatzel (25. Oktober 2013)

@oldie Paul: 

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor Dir! Ganz großen Respekt! Einfach Klasse!


----------



## Speci007 (25. Oktober 2013)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Wer sich Gedanken darüber macht ob er zu alt ist ist zu alt.


----------



## pndrev (25. Oktober 2013)

Ihr hättet die Gesichter sehen sollen, als wir in Osternohe den anderen gesagt haben wie alt der Biker wird, der da die Strecke runter kommt. ;-)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen. Nur her damit. Ich bin da durchaus empfänglich. 

@ scylla & lahmschnecke
Ich kenne euch von Ladies only. Dort lese ich sehr gern.
Warum?
Weil gegenseitig sehr viel positive Ermunterung rüber kommt und dass unterschwelliges Konkurrenzgefühl wenig präsent ist. Und "Mut tut gut" habe ich auch ziemlich verinnerlicht. Das hilft mir immer wieder.

Und wann man zu alt für etwas ist, hängt auch von den Ansprüchen ab.

Das ist auch ein Vorteil des Alters. Ich freue mich über jeden kleinen Schritt vorwärts und nehme einen Schritt rückwärts (noch?) nicht tragisch. Und es ist kein Gesichtsverlust, einmal eine Stelle jetzt nicht zu fahren, wenn das Gefühl nicht danach ist. Insgesamt habe ich mit mir mehr Geduld.

Besagte Treppe mit dem rechten Winkel vor der Mauer und dem manuellen Hinterradversetzen ist so eine Stelle. Ich habe gesehen, dass man sie ohne Versetzen fahren kann. Also werde ich daran arbeiten. Beim letzten Mal habe ich frontal vor der Mauer gestanden mit festgeklemmten Vorderrad. 
 @pndrev
Wehe du erzählst, dass ich dort dreimal aus dem Lift gefallen bin!


----------



## biker-wug (26. Oktober 2013)

Aus dem Lift fallen gehört in Osternohe mindestens einmal pro Bikeparktag dazu.


----------



## John Black (30. Oktober 2013)

Du bist zu ALT, lege dich wieder hin,@ Stubazel! Du bist an deine Grenze gekommen und mehr ist nicht drin! Bald bekommst du eh Gicht, Grauenstarr und Rücken. Mehr ist nicht drin für 35Jahre. Ich bin 34 und suche schon nach guter Gazelle. 

Disziplin beim gesund Essen, Liegestütze, passendes Equipment und jeden Tag an jeder Ampel den BOSS machen. 
Richtig breite Felgen, gute 2,25 Reifen (Highroller Maxis, ruhig schon abgefahren). Stabile Naben 36loch. Breite griffige Platform Pedale mit Skater Schuhen, evt. Schienbein Schoner. Rad muss leicht sein <12 KG.  Gabel: Fox , MZ Z1, Wedge oder Starrgabel. Vorbau Kurz, Lenker Breit >680mm. Kettenschloss, keine Niete! Sattel Höhe experimentieren. Handschuhe . Karottensaft wie ein Alkoholiker saufen!  Jemanden anhalten der Manual kann und um Hilfe bitten.  Es gibt aber keie perfekte Technik dazu, jeder lernt es auf seine Art. Du musst es schaffen, weil es dich nicht in Ruhe lässt und dann geht es erstmals los mit die Bikerei. Ohne die Tricks ist man eher Omamäßig Unterwegs.  Ein Tip  noch. Versuch zu stehen also den Boss machen, Bremsen festhalten und das Bike Aufschaukeln bis du auf dem HR Hüpfst. Gummi Sportplatz, tut nicht so weh.


----------



## Saintsrest (30. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man mal Techniktrainings für Ü40 anbieten.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ü 40 ist zu Alt.Glaub mir.Das bringt nix.
Trekkingrad ist angesagt.


----------



## Speci007 (30. Oktober 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ü 40 ist zu Alt.Glaub mir.Das bringt nix.
> Trekkingrad ist angesagt.




Du irrst Dich da gewaltig.....





Der Herr ist 56.........

Hoffentlich bist Du in dem Alter auch so drauf.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (30. Oktober 2013)

Bin selbst 45 J.
War Ironisch gemeint


----------



## Speci007 (30. Oktober 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Bin selbst 45 J.
> War Ironisch gemeint



Dein Glück 

Ja,Ja Altherren-Power


----------



## psychorad!cal (30. Oktober 2013)

Der Fahrer hier ist fast 50ig und ein top fahrer,und sackschnell aufm DH Track
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY0-8APZjLM"]DH-Team Fatwork in Chatel - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## swe68 (30. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Ich fühle mich mit 45 weder alt noch zu alt, um etwas Neues zu lernen. Ich lerne anders als damals, als ich jung war, eventuell muss ich Blockaden überwinden, dafür habe ich oftmals eine gesündere Einschätzung dessen, was ich kann.
Offtopic-Beispiel: Ich habe dieses Jahr im zarten Alter von 45 meinen Autoführerschein gemacht. Ich habe nicht mehr Fahrstunden gebraucht als jüngere Kandidaten. Dafür war meine Lernkurve anders, aber ich hatte einen verdammt guten Fahrlehrer, der damit umgehen konnte. Und die Prüfungen habe ich beim ersten Mal bestanden.

edit: Und ich habe vorher auch von vielen Leuten gehört, wie schwierig das doch wäre in meinem Alter..... bullshit.


----------



## kingfrett (30. Oktober 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> Dafür war meine Lernkurve anders



Und das ist etwas, was die meisten Leute dazu bringt, von sich zu meinen das ein alter Hund keine neuen Kunststückchen mehr lernen kann. 

Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, daß viele Leute um die 50 immer noch das Bild von 50jährigen aus Kaiserszeiten vor Augen haben, wo mit 50 das Leben fast vorbei und man schon richtig alt war.

Btw, neulich hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen, als ich hörte, das man mit 50 schon als "Senior" gilt...

Hey, mit 50 sind wir im besten Alter! 50 heute sind die 40 von gestern!


----------



## merch (30. Oktober 2013)

Wäre ich nochmals 35, würde ich für die Rampage trainieren  

Ich fühle mich gut aufgehoben hier .... sozusagen im IBC-Altersheim. Hauptsache es macht Spass und Freude, auch ohne Rampage. 

Gruss merch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Oktober 2013)

merch schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich gut aufgehoben hier .... sozusagen im IBC-Altersheim. Hauptsache es macht Spass und Freude, auch ohne Rampage.


Und im Altersheim muss man nicht mehr ballern. Man kann ganz gemütlich runter fahren, so wie hier, und den Herbst genießen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiHwH6x-Wek"]Spitzkehren im Herbstlaub - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## R.C. (31. Oktober 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und im Altersheim muss man nicht mehr ballern.



Wenn man nicht fuer einen Tattergreis gehalten werden will, schon!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Oktober 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht fuer einen Tattergreis gehalten werden will, schon!


Tattergreis ist schon OK.


----------



## bikerherby (31. Oktober 2013)

@Oldie-Paul

Spitzkehren super gefahren. Genau nach Lehrbuch von Stefan Hermann...
Einfach klasse.
Natürlich bewegt sich ein Jungspund, seinem Alter entsprechend, etwas "weicher", aber das schmälert deine Leistung keinesfalls.

Ich bin übrigens nur ca 7 Jahre jünger als Du und betreibe das "technische" biken mit gleichem Enthusiasmus. Meine Begleiter sind oft halb so alt und jünger und ich muß mich im "technischen Geläuf" nicht verstecken.

Die Eingangsfrage läßt mich deshalb immer wieder schmunzeln.


----------



## pndrev (31. Oktober 2013)

bikerherby schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens nur ca 7 Jahre jünger als Du und betreibe das "technische" biken mit gleichem Enthusiasmus. Meine Begleiter sind oft halb so alt und jünger und ich muß mich im "technischen Geläuf" nicht verstecken.



Kann ich so, aus der anderen Richtung sozusagen, bestätigen. Wenn's flowy und schnell ist, fahr ich ihm weg, aber je technischer, desto weniger Chancen habe ich dranzubleiben. 

Aber was red' ich, ich hab mit 32 biken angefangen, bin also wohl selber schon mit einem Laufrad im Grab oder so.


----------



## haekel72 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin 41 und fahre fast Alles und bin auch meistens 10-20Jahre älter als meine Mitfahrer. Für nächstes Jahr noch mehr geplant! Swoop Rules!


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Oktober 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Ich bin 41 und fahre fast Alles und bin auch meistens 10-20Jahre älter als meine Mitfahrer. Für nächstes Jahr noch mehr geplant! Swoop Rules!



Swoop oder wicked vor der entscheidungstehe ich gerade 
 auch wen Mann alter ist geht noch einiges ist nur eine Frage der Geduld


----------



## marcusbalken (31. Oktober 2013)

****


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Oktober 2013)

bikerherby schrieb:


> Die Eingangsfrage läßt mich deshalb immer wieder schmunzeln.


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und im Altersheim muss man nicht mehr ballern. Man kann ganz gemütlich runter fahren, so wie hier, und den Herbst genießen: Spitzkehren im Herbstlaub - YouTube



man kann schön die Lern/Gewöhnungskurve innerhalb des einen Trails sehen. Die letzten Kehren sehen deutlich "runder" und flüssiger aus als die ersten 
Scheint also auch mit 35*2 Jahren beim Lernen doch noch nicht Hopfen und Malz verloren zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> man kann schön die Lern/Gewöhnungskurve innerhalb des einen Trails sehen. Die letzten Kehren sehen deutlich "runder" und flüssiger aus als die ersten


Da sprichst du einen wichtigen Punkt an. Für das Video musste ich anhalten, die Kamera irgendwie irgendwo anbringen. (Das war oft schwieriger als die Kehre zu fahren), zurücksteigen, aufs Bike und fahren. Da bin ich jedes mal aus dem Rhythmus, da auch das ruhige Gleichgewicht nicht immer sofort da ist. Dafür bin ich die zweite Kehre (rechts) zum ersten mal überhaupt (fast ganz) gefahren. Deren Tücke kann man im Laub leider nicht sehen. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich hier mein Bike noch durch alle Kehren geschoben. 

Gelegentlich kann ich shuttlen. Dann sind es in der Gegend deutlich über 100 Kehren am Tag. Spätestens nach der dritten Abfahrt ist man dann richtig im Flow. Blöd ist es, wenn die ersten Kehren misslingen. Und die sind leider meistens die schwersten.


----------



## cmi (1. November 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Aber was red' ich, ich hab mit 32 biken angefangen, bin also wohl selber schon mit einem Laufrad im Grab oder so.



Made my day


----------



## iceis (1. November 2013)

mit 35 zu alt?

MIT SICHERHEIT NICHT!!!

alle Zweifler sollten sich das Video angucken....der gute Mann geht auf die 70 zu...übrigens ist es einer von wenigen die nicht von den Strecken flüchten wenn es mittags am Geißkopf zum Regnen anfängt.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzb7QR7KIPE"]Biker4Life:  entspannt & locker - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## 4mate (1. November 2013)

Das Video wurde bereits 3 Mal gepostet. Hast du den Thread nicht gelesen?


----------



## merch (1. November 2013)

Mit dem Alter wird's eben nicht nur mit dem Biken schwieriger .... spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung. 

Gruss merch


----------



## haekel72 (1. November 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Swoop oder wicked vor der entscheidungstehe ich gerade
> auch wen Mann alter ist geht noch einiges ist nur eine Frage der Geduld



 Du wirst Dich für das Richtige entscheiden!


----------



## iceis (1. November 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Das Video wurde bereits 3 Mal gepostet. Hast du den Thread nicht gelesen?



Entschuldigung, hab nur immer wieder spontan mal reingeguckt.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (1. November 2013)

Bin selbst 46 und bin heute ganz anders unterwegs als mit 20 (ja, bin damals schon Rennen gefahren). Biken ist nicht mehr so wichtig wenn man gefühlt schon überall war, dazu gibts viel was dranhängt, also gesund bleiben. 
Ps. Mit einem Trekkingrad und viel Gepäck einfach so durch fremde Länder radeln hat auch was.


----------



## herbert2010 (1. November 2013)

micha17 schrieb:


> Bin selbst 46 und bin heute ganz anders unterwegs als mit 20 (ja, bin damals schon Rennen gefahren). Biken ist nicht mehr so wichtig wenn man gefühlt schon überall war, dazu gibts viel was dranhängt, also gesund bleiben.
> Ps. Mit einem Trekkingrad und viel Gepäck einfach so durch fremde Länder radeln hat auch was.



Na dan bin ichfroh das ich erst mit 41 angefangen habe zu Biken dan hab ich Zeit bis 60 
Bis es nicht mehr so wichtig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. November 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Wenn's flowy und schnell ist, fahr ich ihm weg, ...


Und nicht nur du!

Es ist deprimierend!


----------



## cännondäler__ (6. November 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe mit 34 angefangen und kann Wheelie und Bunny-Hop auch mit 45 immer noch nicht, allerdings war ich auch nie richtig hinterher damit. Andere Sachen wie Spitzkehren waren mir immer wichtiger, da ich das häufiger brauche.
Was die Risikobereitschaft angeht: Ich kann immer noch das Hirn weitgehend ausknipsen und bin durch ständige Verbesserung in der Fahrtechnik deutlich schneller als in den ersten 1-2 Jahren unterwegs. Das mit den Verbesserungen geht oft in Schüben, d.h. man kriegt von irgendwo her wieder einen Tipp und plötzlich funktionieren wieder Dinge, an denen man sich lange die Zähne ausgebissen hat. 
Jedenfalls macht mir relaxtes Trekkingradfahren immer noch keinen Spaß...
cännondäler


----------



## wrangler89 (6. November 2013)

Was solls, ich kenn niemand, der sich über solche Mankos lustig macht. Also.
have Fun


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. November 2013)

Oldie-Paul, Du machst mir so was von Mut...!

Ich geb´ auch noch nicht auf, und es wird immer besser. Zwar nur langsam, aber immerhin! Erst vor 3 Tagen konnte ich hinter eine bis dato nur geschobene Stelle einen Haken hinter "gefahren ohne Absetzen" setzen. Geht doch!

Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. November 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Erst vor 3 Tagen konnte ich hinter eine bis dato nur geschobene Stelle einen Haken hinter "gefahren ohne Absetzen" setzen. Geht doch!Lahmschnecke


Genau, und die Liste der Skalpe wird immer länger!


----------



## backwheel (18. Januar 2014)

Hab auch erst mit Ende 30 mit Technik üben angefangen und nach 1 Jahr ging wheelie schon ziemlich gut, also von wegen ein alter Hund lernt keine neuen tricks mehr...am besten ist denke ich eine Gemeinschaft von lockeren Leuten, die dasselbe wollen... so macht Du die besten Fortschritte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. Januar 2014)

Der Typ ist 58 und hat ein paar "first ones" an seinem Geburtstag beim Trialen auf einem 36er Municycle:


----------



## Kerosin0815 (20. Januar 2014)

Ich hab 1994 mit MTB angefangen.Warum nur 
Ich kann bis heute eigentlich nix vernünftig fahren.
Fahrtechnik null.
Hinterrad versetzen.Kann ich vergessen.
Steile Abfahrten im Steinfeld.Nö..geht nicht.
Spitzkehren.Steig ich ab.
Steile Schotterabfahrten.Lieber nicht.
Wurzeln.Um Gottes willen.Gefährlich.Könnte mich hinlegen.

Ich fahr am liebsten Pottebene Forststrassen.Da kann ich Gasgeben.
Da geb ich (fast) alles.


----------



## ghost_4x (20. Januar 2014)

@Kerosin0815 Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am Rad? Zu große Rahmengröße / Schlechte Gabel?
Bei Steilabfahrten Sattel am besten ganz versenken.
Was fährst du denn? CC / AM oder vll sogar Enduro? Aufjedenfall mal ein etwas ruppigeres Bike mit mehr Federweg ausprobieren, das verzeiht vieeel mehr Fehler und macht auch als Anfänger (mMn.) mehr Spaß.

Was ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen kann, ist mal in den Bikepark zu gehen, dir dort ein Rad zu leihen und evtl. auch einen
Fahrtechnikkurs mitzumachen. Die meisten Bikeparks bieten so etwas an und dann lernst du es auch direkt richtig


----------



## Kerosin0815 (20. Januar 2014)

> Was fährst du denn?



Ich hab noch mein altes GT BMX von 1979.Liegt das evtl daran ? 
Bin übrigens Jahrgang 68.
Fahre nur breite Forstwege.Besser so.Sicher ist sicher.
Obwohl..ab und an nehme ich mal einen flachen Bordstein mit.Cool.


----------



## Mirko29 (20. Januar 2014)

Die wichtigste Frage ist doch: Hast du Spaß bei dem was du tust? Wenn ja, machst du doch alles richtig


----------



## ghost_4x (20. Januar 2014)

Ist das jetzt dein Ernst? 
Hat doch nichts mit dem Alter zu tun (ok, die Angst steigt natürlich mit ), aber ein Fahrtechnikkurs kann nie schaden.
Glaub mir, wenn du erstmal was anderes gefahren bist, wirst du gleich viel mehr Spaß an der Sache haben.
Leih dir mal ein aktuelles Allmountain / Enduro-Bike! Bieten viele Händler an, einfach mal anrufen/vorbeigehen und fragen.

Außerdem - mit einem BMX Mountainbike (Cross Country ) fahren? Meinst du das Ernst? Auf keinen Fall böse gemeint, ich hab schließlich mit einem Trekkingrad meine ersten Downhillversuche gemacht  

Inzwischen hat sich mächtig was getan, am besten mal ein paar Räder beim Händler vor Ort anschauen, gibt ja alles - von CrossCountry (100mm) über Allmountain (140mm) und Enduro (160mm) bis zu den BigBikes - Freerider bzw. Downhiller mit 180/200 mm Federweg und über 17kg.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Januar 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch mein altes GT BMX von 1979.Liegt das evtl daran ?
> Bin übrigens Jahrgang 68.


 Besorg dir irgendwoher ein vernünfitges Bike, am besten ein Fully und mache einen Fahrtechnikkurs Grundlagen. Du wirst dich wundern, was sich dir auftut. Mit Jahrgang 68 hast du noch ein ganzes Bikerleben vor dir.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (20. Januar 2014)

Ok..dann probiere ich mal ein MTB.
Braucht das eine Federgabel ?
Kann mich entsinnen 1994 waren die noch nicht so gut.Glaub die federten mit Elastomeren.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Januar 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ok..dann probiere ich mal ein MTB.
> Braucht das eine Federgabel ?
> Kann mich entsinnen 1994 waren die noch nicht so gut.Glaub die federten mit Elastomeren.


Bist du schon einmal ein Bike mit Vollgummireifen gefahren? Dann hast du eine Idee für den Unterschied.


----------



## scratch_a (20. Januar 2014)

Man sollte nicht alles ernst nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost_4x (20. Januar 2014)

Ist das jetzt ernstgemeint? XD
574 Beiträge und man weiß das nicht?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Januar 2014)

ghost_4x schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ernstgemeint? XD
> 574 Beiträge und man weiß das nicht?


Ja und? 1.616 Beiträge und die Fories wissen immer noch nicht, ob 26" nun ausstirbt oder nicht.


----------



## pndrev (20. Januar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ja und? 1.616 Beiträge und die Fories wissen immer noch nicht, ob 26" nun ausstirbt oder nicht.



26" & "Aussterben" - gibt es dafür in der MTB-Szene nicht inzwischen sowas wie Godwin's Law?


----------



## ghost_4x (20. Januar 2014)

26" wird wohl nie aussterben, zumindest im für mich relevanten Gravity Bereich.

Kerosin geh am besten zu einem Händler und lass dich beraten. Ein AM finde ich immer noch am besten zum Einstieg, mir liegt CC aber auch einfach nicht so


----------



## SofusCorn (20. Januar 2014)

Kauf dir das Kona. Das hast du doch eh schon liebgewonnen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (22. Januar 2014)

Mann ey ihr lasst euch aber derb verarschen...


----------



## ghost_4x (22. Januar 2014)

Kann mich jetzt mal einer aufklären?!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (22. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich ist Aufklärung die Befreiung des Menschen aus seiner selbst verschuldeten Unmündigkeit daher wäre die beste Hilfe dich aufzufordern dir selbst zu helfen aber weil ich prinzipiell nichts gegen unaufgeklärte Menschen habe gebe ich dir einfach mal den Tipp dir ein paar ältere Beiträge von Kerosin0815 durchzulesen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Januar 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Mann ey ihr lasst euch aber derb verarschen...


Ach was. Sobald ein Thema länger intensiv und gut diskutiert wurde, kommt irgendein Scherzbold auf diese völlig neuartige Idee. Das ist in allen Foren so. Soll er doch, solange es ihn glücklich macht. Ist halt eine Sozialfunktion des Internets.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. Januar 2014)

Alter ist nur das was im Kopf passiert............um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Duermer (23. Januar 2014)

Moin,

ich bin auch 36 und fress mich jetzt wieder ins Biken hinein. Aller Anfang ist schwer, aber es kommt.
Ausschlag war eigentlich mein Rauch-Stop, und mittlerweile ist das Fahren zu der Ersatzdroge geworden.
Ohne geht nicht mehr.


----------



## ghost_4x (23. Januar 2014)

Eine schöne Sucht


----------



## Gnu79 (24. Januar 2014)

ich werd das Jahr auch 35  und habe!!!! (bin) letztes Jahr erst angefangen….denke manchmal früher wäre es vielleicht einfach gewesen zu lernen, jetzt mit dem Alter wird man auch vorsichtiger <----  ...findet den Fehler in diesem Satz 

nee mal im Ernst, früher hat man vielleicht nicht so viel im Kopf überlegt und einfach gemacht. Das ist glaub meine einzige Blockade, wenn es um neue Sachen auszuprobieren geht.
Und wichtig ist ja das es einem Spass macht und kein Zwang wird etwas zu Können zu müssen


----------



## mäxx__ (24. Januar 2014)

Gnu79 schrieb:


> ich werd das Jahr auch 35  und _habe_ letztes Jahr erst angefangen….denke manchmal_,_ früher wäre es vielleicht einfach gewesen_,_ zu lernen, jetzt mit dem Alter wird man auch vorsichtiger <----  ...findet den Fehler in diesem Satz
> 
> nee mal im Ernst, früher hat man vielleicht nicht so viel im Kopf überlegt und einfach gemacht. Das ist_,_ glaub_,_ meine einzige Blockade, wenn es um neue Sachen auszuprobieren geht.
> Und wichtig ist ja_,_ das_s_ es einem Spass macht und kein Zwang wird_,_ etwas  _k_önnen zu müssen



Ich schon wieder
Aber du hast recht, mit deiner Aussage!


----------



## Gnu79 (24. Januar 2014)

mäxx__ schrieb:


> Ich schon wieder
> Aber du hast recht, mit deiner Aussage!


 HAHAHA unglaublich  schon wieder der gleiche Fehler  siehst du: Zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen aber schön gibt's Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab vor eineiger zeit erlebt wie ein paar "Jungs"......mit schon sehr grauen schläfen auf ner skateboardbahn/halfpipe ma den jungen rotzern gezeigt haben wo der frosch die Locken hat.......war grad mitm bike unterwegs, hab mich hingesetzt und den "männern"(geschätzte 45+)mal zugeschaut......die haben sachen mit ihren boards gemacht.....wenn ich da dran denke......wir/ich waren net so drauf.....geb ich zu.
Ich selber werde dieses jahr 44 und bin einer der gelenkigsten und fittesten Kerle in unserer Kampfschule.....bin auch der älteste.....
was ich damit meine ist wie oben schon geschrieben........findet alles im Kopf statt.....wenn man sich gehenlässt und nur rumjammert wirds natürlich nix.....
Deswegen........Halsschlagader wie en gaddeschlauch.....un 220er Puls......und dann feuer frei.......
Gruß
stolli


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. Januar 2014)

Gnu79 schrieb:


> nee mal im Ernst, früher hat man vielleicht nicht so viel im Kopf überlegt und einfach gemacht.



Das hat auch Nachteile, wenn man mal die häufigen Krankenhausaufenthalte der "zu mutigen" berücksichtigt. Im Alter hat man einen kleinen Zeitvorteil, weil man in der Zeit, wo die Jüngeren mit Gips herumhumpeln, weiter trainieren kann


----------



## lucie (24. Januar 2014)

Alter: Quersumme 8, da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.  Verraten sei nur: es ist nicht 35, 53, 17 oder 71 auch nicht. 62, 26? Nö.
 
Und jetzt fängt der Spaß erst richtig an.
Das nächste Spielzeug ist im Anmarsch, mal sehen, was draus wird - und es ist kein Rollator.


----------



## Duermer (24. Januar 2014)

In the end, it’s not the years in your life that count. It’s the life in your years.
Move your ass and do what you want to do.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (24. Januar 2014)

80? oder 8? senil oder unreif?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Januar 2014)

na gut ich geh ma 100 liegestütz machen und ein paar Sätze klimmzüge........und dann gibts männerfood.....steak vom feinsten....


----------



## lucie (24. Januar 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> 80? oder 8? senil oder unreif?



Wieso oder? Beides. Vergesse ständig mein wahres Alter und halte mich für 8. Allerdings bin ich weder 08 noch 80. Manchmal habe ich eben doch noch lichte Momente.


----------



## z3ro (24. Januar 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Deswegen........Halsschlagader wie en gaddeschlauch.....un 220er Puls......und dann feuer frei.......
> Gruß
> stolli



muhahaha der ist geil, aber ganz deiner Meinung auch wenn ich mit 27 noch nicht ganz in deiner Altersklasse bin .....Ich habe vor 4 Jahren angefangen zu biken und möchte behaupten das ich mittlerweile ganz passabel fahre....wobei selbst ich sagen muss, noch früher wäre besser gewesen...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Januar 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Alter ist nur das was im Kopf passiert...


Ja, und deswegen ist der Kopf eine sehr sinnvolle Kontrollinstanz. In der Kindheit, lernt man vor allem koordinierte Bewegungen. Der Körper wächst, und man lotet aus, was er so hergibt. Eine tolle Zeit. Dann kommt die Zeit, in der man die Veränderungen kaum bemerkt. Man hat für alles, was gerade nicht so will, eine einleuchtende Erklärung. Doch irgendwann stellt man fest, dass andere Köpfe jünger sind und am eigenen Kopf ein stark gebrauchte Körper hängt. Und da nützt auch ein neues Programm "Ich bin noch jung" im Kopf gar nichts. Man muss sich einlassen auf das, was noch gut geht und was nicht mehr so gut geht. Und da hat Mountainbiken als Sportart große Vorteile. Die Anforderungen der Linienwahl an die schnelle Informationsaufnahme und Verarbeitung, die vielen verschiedenen zu koordinierenden Bewegungen und die intensive Schulung der Gleichgewichtsfunktionen sind Gold wert.

Selbstverständlich ist man mit 35 Jahren zu alt. Fragt sich nur wozu?


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. Januar 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> na gut ich geh ma 100 liegestütz machen und ein paar Sätze klimmzüge........und dann gibts männerfood.....steak vom feinsten....



Genau! Es ist wichtig, dass man in der Erkältungszeit regelmässig Antibiotika zu sich nimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (26. Januar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ja, und deswegen ist der Kopf eine sehr sinnvolle Kontrollinstanz. In der Kindheit, lernt man vor allem koordinierte Bewegungen. Der Körper wächst, und man lotet aus, was er so hergibt. Eine tolle Zeit. Dann kommt die Zeit, in der man die Veränderungen kaum bemerkt. Man hat für alles, was gerade nicht so will, eine einleuchtende Erklärung. Doch irgendwann stellt man fest, dass andere Köpfe jünger sind und am eigenen Kopf ein stark gebrauchte Körper hängt. Und da nützt auch ein neues Programm "Ich bin noch jung" im Kopf gar nichts. Man muss sich einlassen auf das, was noch gut geht und was nicht mehr so gut geht. Und da hat Mountainbiken als Sportart große Vorteile. Die Anforderungen der Linienwahl an die schnelle Informationsaufnahme und Verarbeitung, die vielen verschiedenen zu koordinierenden Bewegungen und die intensive Schulung der Gleichgewichtsfunktionen sind Gold wert.



Da gab es doch mal vor etlichen Jahren als neuesten Schrei "The Plate" - so eine Vibrationsplattform, auf er man stand und sich durchrütteln lassen kann. Mit meinem starren Eisenhaufen habe ich denselben Effekt und bin dabei sogar noch in der Natur unterwegs.



> Selbstverständlich ist man mit 35 Jahren zu alt. Fragt sich nur wozu?


Um 34 zu sein?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. März 2014)

Ich habe es gestern bei dem schönen Wetter getestet. Ich bin immer noch nicht zu alt!
Diese Kehren (die gleichen wie zuvor im Herbst, diesmal aus Fahrersicht) 
habe ich noch nie so gut genommen. Kommt in diesem Jahr noch ein Fortschritt dazu?


----------



## Dennis-AL29 (16. März 2014)

Bismarckfelsen in Geislingen?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. März 2014)

Dennis-AL29 schrieb:


> Bismarckfelsen in Geislingen?


ja.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. März 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Genau! Es ist wichtig, dass man in der Erkältungszeit regelmässig Antibiotika zu sich nimmt



Na ja wenns danach geht dürfte man fast gar nix mehr essen........und da ich sonst nie "antiidiotika" brauche(bin seltenst) krank, interessiert mich das herzlich wenig.....


----------



## raptora (16. März 2014)

dre schrieb:


> Mit 35 zu alt?
> 
> Ich bin auch schon ein alter Sack, so fast 50, baue mir gerade ein 601 auf und werde es in der kommenden Saison wieder so richtig krachen lassen, da es einfach total Spaß macht.
> 
> ...



O.K ich bin also nicht der einzige bekloppte hier im Forum !

Mit 47 Jahren bin ich aber auch erheblich jünger


----------



## DerandereJan (16. März 2014)

38! Mit 33 angefangen... 

Alter beginnt im Kopf!
Und dieser, unser Sport eignet sich doch perfekt um mit ihm "alt" zu werden...spielen doch Erfahrung, Gleichgewicht und Antizipationsfähigkeit eine große Rolle; alles Fähigkeiten, die nicht wirklich schlechter werden mit der Zeit!

Sportliche Grüße,
Jan


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. März 2014)

Das man sich überhaupt mit 35 schon Gedanken macht wegen zu alt....finde ich lustig, ich überlege Grade nochma in den Ring zu steigen im Thai, wenn ich die zum Teil jungen bewegungslegasteniker seh krieg ich die Krise.....ach ja.....werd morgen 44.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Moeppmann (16. März 2014)

Ach was ist schon Alter... Grade Gestern hab ich aber mal wieder gemerkt wie sehr der Rücken doch kurz vor 40 in die Jahre kommt...ok mangelnde Fitness ist natürlich auch schuld... Hab mich auf mei Jugend-MTB geschwungen mit dem ich 1993 schon Lokalrennen gefahren bin... Sitzposition: Hintern fast auf Schulterhöhe, Federung : satte 40mm einer nicht federnden Manitou 2...Super... Da liebe ich mir ja echt die modernen Geometrien und Variostützen und 180mm Federweg.... Wahllos über alles Drüberbügeln... Fühlt man sich ja glatt noch sportlich Unterwegs... Und solange das Drucklimit beim Federbein noch nicht überschritten ist, ist mann auch nicht zu Fett!
In diesem Sinne.... weiter Spass haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (17. März 2014)

@stollenreifenheizer


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. März 2014)

.......daaaaankeschööön......


----------



## dre (17. März 2014)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> ......




Super, Spitzenklasse, und das in dem Alter........


----------

